# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ما هو الراجح من أقوال العلماء في تحديد دار الإسلام ؟

## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
في شرح كتاب كشف الشبهات لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ ، ذكر فضيلته ثلاثة أقوال لأهل العلم بالنسبة لتحديد دار الإسلام ودار الحرب وهي كالتالي :-

1- سمى بلاد الإسلام ما دام يسمع فيها الآذان .
2- لا تسمى بلاد إسلام ولا بلاد حرب، وهذا اختيار شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية .
3- التسمية راجعة إلى الصفة الطاغية على البلد هل هو الإسلام أم الكفر، وهذا اختيار أكثر أئمة الدعوة النجدية على حسب علم الشارح - حفظه الله -.
ولقد اطلعت على فتوى الشيخ صالح الفوزان، وذكر أن البلاد التي تحكم بالقوانين الوضعية هي بلاد كفر ، وكذا قال الشيخ ابن باز - رحمه الله -، وقبلهما الشيخ محمد ابن ابراهيم - رحمه الله -.
وسؤالي ما هو الراجح من هذه الأقوال ؟
لأن الشارح - حفظه الله - لم يفصل في الموضوع ولم يذكر الراجح عنده .
بارك الله في الجميع .

----------


## مسلم غريب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله في على الموضوع نرجو منك أخى أن تضع لنا كلام المشايخ
الشيخ الفوزان
الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله 
مع المصدر

----------


## عبد الباسط بن يوسف الغريب

الضابط  بين دار الحرب ودار الإسلام 
هذه المسألة من المسائل التي اختلف فيها العلماء , وسبب ذلك أن هذه المسألة  لايوجد بها نص قاطع,  وإنما هي أفهام للعلماء لنصوص مجملة  من كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم  , وهي من المسائل النازلة بعد عهد الصحابة والتابعين.
 قال الدكتور عباس أحمد الباز في كتابه أحكام المال الحرام : والذي يبدو أن الأساس الذي قام عليه تقسيم الأقاليم إلى دار إسلام ودار كفر أو حرب هو أساس اجتهادي لا نصي  حيث لم يرد بهذا التقسيم قرآن كريم , ولا حديث شريف إلا إشارات غير مباشرة وردت في بعض الأحاديث .
  أحكام المال الحرام (195)
والذي نراه أقرب إلى الصواب أن الاعتبار بظهور الكلمة  وظهور شعائر الإسلام .
جاء في حاشية الدسوقي على مختصر خليل  : لأن بلاد الإسلام  لاتصير دار حرب بأخذ الكفار لها بالقهر  ما دامت شعائر الإسلام قائمة فيها.
وقال : لأن بلاد الإسلام لا تصير دار حرب بمجرد استيلائهم عليها بل حتى تنقطع إقامة شعائر الإسلام عنها , وأما مادامت شعائر الإسلام أو غالبها  قائمة فلا تصير دار حرب .
حاشية الدسوقي (2|188)
وقال الشوكاني رحمه الله : ودار الإسلام ما ظهرت فيه الشهادتان والصلاة , ولم تظهر فيها خصلة كفرية , ولو تأويلا إلا بجوار , وإلا فدار كفر ....
أقول:  الاعتبار بظهور الكلمة ؛ فإن كانت الأوامر والنواهي في الدار لأهل الإسلام بحيث لا يستطيع من فيها من الكفار أن يتظاهر بكفره إلا لكونه مأذونا له بذلك من أهل الإسلام ؛ فهذه دار إسلام ,  ولا يضر ظهور الخصال الكفرية فيها لأنها لم تظهر بقوة الكفار,  ولا بصولتهم كما هو مشاهد في أهل الذمة من اليهود والنصارى والمعاهدين الساكنين في المدائن الإسلامية,  وإذا كان الأمر العكس فالدار بالعكس .
السيل الجرار(4|575)
وقال أيضا : وإلحاق دار الإسلام بدار الكفر بمجرد وقوع المعاصي فيها على وجه الظهور ليس بمناسب لعلم الرواية ولا لعلم الدراية .
  نيل الأوطار (8|179)
على أنه يمكن أن  يجتمع في الدار , وفي الشخص كفر وإيمان وفسق وإسلام كما قرره شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله .
فقد سئل رحمه الله
عن بلد ماردين هل هى بلد حرب أم بلد سلم , وهل يجب على المسلم المقيم بها الهجرة الى بلاد الإسلام أم لا,  وإذا وجبت عليه الهجرة ولم يهاجر وساعد اعداء المسلمين بنفسه أو ماله هل يأثم فى ذلك وهل يأثم من رماه بالنفاق وسبه به أم لا؟
فأجاب : الحمد لله دماء المسلمين وأموالهم محرمة حيث كانوا فى ماردين أو غيرها , وإعانة الخارجين عن شريعة دين الإسلام محرمة سواء كانوا أهل ماردين أو غيرهم والمقيم بها إن كان عاجزا عن إقامة دينه وجبت الهجرة عليه والا استحبت ولم تجب ...
وأما كونها دار حرب أو سلم فهي مركبة فيها المعنيان ليست بمنزلة دار السلم التي تجري عليها أحكام الإسلام لكون جندها مسلمين , ولا بمنزلة دار الحرب التي أهلها كفار بل هي قسم ثالث يعامل المسلم فيها بما يستحقه , ويقاتل الخارج عن شريعة الاسلام بما يستحقه.
مجموع الفتاوى (28|240)
وقال شيخ الإسلام : فإذا تبين ذلك فالناس قبل مبعث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كانوا في حال جاهلية منسوبة إلى الجهل ؛ فإن ما كانوا عليه من الأقوال والأعمال إنما أحدثه لهم جهال,  وإنما يفعله جاهل , وكذلك كل ما يخالف ما جاء به المرسلون من يهودية ونصرانية فهي جاهلية , وتلك كانت الجاهلية العامة .
فأما بعد ما بعث الله الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ فالجاهلية المطلقة قد تكون في مصر دون مصر كما هي في دار الكفار,  وقد تكون في شخص دون شخص كالرجل قبل أن يسلم فإنه يكون في جاهلية , وإن كان في دار الإسلام ؛ فأما في زمان مطلق فلا جاهلية بعد مبعث محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛  فإنه لا تزال من أمته طائفة ظاهرين على الحق إلى قيام الساعة. 
والجاهلية المقيدة قد تقوم في بعض ديار المسلمين , وفي كثير من المسلمين كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أربع في أمتي من أمر الجاهلية,  وقال لأبي ذر إنك امرؤ فيك جاهلية ونحو ذلك .
 اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم (79)

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

مصطلح دار الإسلام ودار الكفر هو من المصطلحات التي اختلفت أقوال الفقهاء في تحديد معناها .. ولهم في ذلك أقوال كثيرة متفرقة وكثيرة . 
يقول العلامة صديق حسن القنوجي رحمه الله :(... وقد سئل العلامة محمد بن إسماعيل الأمير رحمه الله عن دار الكفر هل هى كما عُرف من مفاهيم الكتب أنها ما ظهرت فيها خصلة كفرية من غير جوار، فإن كانت كذلك فلزم مثل أن عدن وما والاها أنها ديار كفر مع أن أكثر أهلها من المسلمين ، تقام فيهم الجمعة والجماعة ، ولكن الشوكة فيها للإفرنج ، وكذلك نظائرها من بلاد الهند، فما الذي يترجح عندكم؟ 
فأجاب رحمه الله بما نصه : أن الإمام المهدي رحمه الله ذكر في كتابه ”القلائد“ أن دار الكفر ودار الإسلام ثابتتان بالإجماع، وإنما الخلاف في تفسيرهما. فقال الأكثر وهم الهدوية: أن دار الإسلام ما ظهرت فيها الشهادتان والصلاة، ولم تظهر فيها خصلة كفرية ولو تأويلا إلا بجوار وذمة من المسلمين، كإظهار اليهود والنصارى دينهم في أمصار المسلمين 
قـال المؤيد بالله وغيره من أهل البيت وأبو حنيفة: « بل دار الإسلام ما ظهرت فيها الشهادتان والصلاة، ولو ظهرت فيها الخصال الكفرية من غير جوار ، قيل والعبرة في الدار بالغلبة والقوة،  فإن كانت القوة للكفار من سلطان أو رعية ، كانت الدار دار كفر، وإن كانت القوة للمسلمين كانت دار الإسلام . وقيل بل العبرة بالكثرة ، فإن كان الأكثر مسلمين فهى دار إسلام، وإن كان الأكثر كفار فهى دار كفر. وقيل الحكم للسلطان، فإن كان كافرًا كانت الدار دار كفر ولو كانت الرعية كلهم مؤمنين ، وإن كان مسلمًا كانت الدار دار إسلام ولو كانت الرعية كلهم كفارًا. وهذه الأقاويل في خلاف دار الكفر) إهـ . 
ثم شرع بعد ذلك في عرض أدلة الفريقين في كلام طويلاً جداً ومفيد . 
وقـد سبق طرح هذه المسألة على هذه الروابط : 
الرابط الأول : 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....C7%E1%DF%DD%D1
والرابط الثاني : 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....C7%E1%DF%DD%D1
الرابط الثالث :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....C7%E1%DF%DD%D1

----------


## أم معاذة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بارك الله في على الموضوع نرجو منك أخى أن تضع لنا كلام المشايخ
> الشيخ الفوزان
> الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله 
> مع المصدر


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وفيكم بارك الله ، تفضل http://www.alfawzan.ws/AlFawzan/Fata...x?PageID=11160

وهذا كلام الشيخ ابن باز - رحمه الله - منقول من رسالته ، "نقد القومية العربية "
وكل دولة لا تحكم بشرع الله، ولا تنصاع لحكم الله، ولا ترضاه فهي دولة جاهلية كافرة، ظالمة فاسقة بنص هذه الآيات المحكمات، يجب على أهل الإسلام بغضها ومعاداتها في الله، وتحرم عليهم مودتها وموالاتها حتى تؤمن بالله وحده، وتحكم شريعته، وترضى بذلك لها وعليها، كما قال عز وجل:  قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَدًا حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ 

هنا فقط ملاحظة ، وهو أن الشيخ - رحمه الله - ذكر الدولة ، ولم يذكر البلاد ، فربما كان يقصد النظام وليس البلد والله أعلم ، ذكرت هذا لأني لم أنتبه في المرة الأولى التي قرأت فيها كلامه .

بارك الله في كل من أثرى الموضوع ، ولكن لم أجد الجواب، ما هو الراجح من جميع الأقوال المذكورة ؟

----------


## ابو نذر الرحمان

*اختي لعلك تجد ما تريدين

منقول :
ما هي أنواع الديار؟ وما أحكامها؟
الجواب:
الحمد لله.
أنواع الديار بشكل عام؛ داران دار إسلام، ودار كفر، وهذا التقسيم مجمع عليه بين علماء الأمة من السلف والخلف.
والدليل على هذا التقسيم كما قال تعالى: ** وقال الذين كفروا لرسلهم لنخرجنكم من أرضنا أو لتعودن في ملتنا }، 
وقوله تعالى: ** قال الملأ الذين استكبروا من قومه لنخرجنك يا شعيب والذين آمنوا معك من قريتنا أو لتعودن في ملتنا}، 
وأيضاً قوله تعالى: ** سأوريكم دار الفاسقين }.
وكما جاء في حديث ابن عباس الطويل في الرجم وفيه أن عبد الرحمن بن عوف قال لعمر بن الخطاب بمنى: 
(فأمهل حتى تقدم المدينة فإنها دار الهجرة والسنة... الحديث) [رواه البخاري: 6830].
ومنها ما رواه النسائي بإسناد صحيح عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: ( إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبا بكر وعمر كانوا من المهاجرين، لأنهم هجروا المشركين، وكان من الأنصار مهاجرون، لأن المدينة كانت دار شرك، فجاؤا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة العقبة) أهـ.
والأدلة في ذلك كثيرة.
ودار الإسلام:
هي الأرض التي تعلوا فيها كلمة الله ويظهر توحيده وطاعته ويؤمر فيها بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر، وتكون الأحكام الغالبة هي أحكام الإسلام، وخاضعة لسلطان المسلمين وحكمهم، حتى وإن كان هنالك دار لأهل الذمة فإنها تسمى دار إسلام لأنها محكومة بالإسلام، وغالبية أحكامها إسلامية.
وهذا ما فعله الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في قصة فتح خيبر؛ بعد أن فتحها عيّن عليها والياً مسلماً يقيم فيهم حكم الله، وأهلها هم اليهود وهم لايزالون على كفرهم.
وقد بوّب البخاري في صحيحه: 
(باب؛ استعمال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على أهل خيبر).
وقال ابن حزم: (وإذا كان أهل الذمة في مدائنهم لا يمازجهم غيرهم فلا يسمى الساكن فيهم لإمارة عليهم أو لتجارة بينهم كافراً ولا مسيئاً، بل هم مسلم محسن، ودارهم دار إسلام لا دار شرك، لأن الدار إنما تنسب للغالب عليها والحاكم والمالك لها...).
وإن كان هنالك دار تعلوا فيها كلمة الله ويظهر توحيده وطاعته ويؤمر فيها بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر، وتكون الأحكام الغالبة هي أحكام الإسلام، ولكن إن أُعلن بالشرك من غير نكير ولا تغيير، وخاصة إذا كان ممن في يده مقاليد السلطان والحكم أو كان منهم تغيير لبعض قواعد الشريعة بالتبديل والمسخ، مع أنهم يقيمون الصلاة والجماعة ويظهرون شرائع الدين الأخرى، 
فإنها تسمى دار كفر.
كما قال الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب عن بني عبيد القداح: 
(... فإنهم ظهروا على رأس المائة والثالثة، فادعى عبيد الله أنه من آل علي من ذرية فاطمة، وتزيا بزي الطاعة والجهاد في سبيل الله، فتبعه أقوام من أهل المغرب وصار له دولة كبيرة في المغرب ولأولاده من بعده، ثم ملكوا مصر والشام وأظهروا شرائع الإسلام وإقامة الجمعة والجماعة ونصبوا القضاة والمفتين، لكن أظهروا أشياء من الشرك ومخالفة الشرع، وظهر منهم ما يدل على نفاقهم، فأجمع أهل العلم على أنهم كفار وأن دارهم دار حرب، مع إظهارهم شعائر الإسلام وشرائعه...).
ودار الكفر: 
هي الدار التي فيها الغلبة لأحكام الكفر وسلطانه.
وقال القاضي أبو يعلى: (وكل دار كانت الغلبة فيها لأحكام الكفر دون أحكام الإسلام؛ فهي دار كفر).
وتنقسم دار الكفر إلى قسمين:
دار حرب: 
وهى التي ليس بينها وبين دار الإسلام صلح أو هدنة، ولا يشترط قيام الحرب فعليا لصحة هذه التسمية، بل يكفي عدم وجود صلح كما ذكرنا، بما يعني أنه يجوز للمسلمين قتال أهل هذه الديار وقتما شاءوا، ومن هنا سميت دار حرب.
ومن أحكام دار الحرب؛ سبى ذراريهم, وتغنم أموالهم، ويجب الهجرة منها، سقوط وجوب المَحْرَم لسفر المرأة المهاجرة من دار الكفر، وإذا أسلم بعض عبيد الكفار وهاجروا صاروا أحراراً ويملكون ما خرجوا به من أموال أهل الحرب... وغيرها من الأحكام المعروفة التي لا يتسع المقام في الشروع فيها.
دار عهد: 
وهى التي بينها وبين دار الإسلام موادعة وصلح وهدنة، وتسمى أيضاً دار كفر ولا تأخذ أحكام دار الكفر.
ولا تجوز موادعة الكفار على الصلح وترك الحرب إلا بالنظر إلى مصلحة المسلمين، كأن يكون بهم ضعف، لقوله تعالى: {فلا تهنوا وتدعوا إلى السلم وأنتم الأعلون) محمد 35، وذلك لأن الله فرض علينا قتال الكفار حتى يكون الدين كله لله، لم يفرض علينا مسالمتهم ومصالحتهم إلا عند حاجتنا لذلك، قال تعالى: {فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم}، وقال تعالى: {وقاتلوهم حتى لاتكون فتنة ويكون الدين كله لله} [انظر المغني مع الشرح الكبير: 10/517، والسير الكبير، لمحمد بن الحسن: 5/1689].
ولا يجوز عقد الهدنة إلا من إمام المسلمين أو من يُنيبه.
ونظراً لغياب هذا الإمام في زماننا هذا فلا اعتبار لأي معاهدات دولية يعقدها الحكام الكافرون، لصدورها ممن ليست لهم ولاية شرعية على المسلمين، فوجودها كعدمها، إذ المعدوم حكماً كالمعدوم حقيقة.
وذهب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية إلى القول بقسم ثالث من أقسام الديار وهي الدار المركبة.
والدار مركبة: 
هي الدار التي يسكنها المسلمون، ولكن حكموها الكفار.
مثل بلدة "ماردين" في زمن شيخ الأسلام ابن تيميه عندما احتلوها التتار، وهي بلدة أهلها مسلمون، أو سلطانها أرتد وأظهر الشركيات والكفريات، كحال بلاد المسلمين في وقتنا الحالي.
وعندما سئل شيخ الإسلام عن بلد "ماردين" التي أهل مسلمون واحتلها التتار؟ فقال: (وأما كونها دار حرب أو سلم؛ فهي مركبة فيها المعنيان، ليست بمنزلة دار السلم التي تجري عليها أحكام الإسلام، لكون جندها مسلمين، ولا بمنزلة دار الحرب التي أهلها كفار، بل هي قسم ثالث، يعامل المسلم فيها بما يستحقه، ويقاتل الخارج عن شريعة الإسلام بما يستحقه) اهـ.
قال الشيخ سليمان بن سحمان:
ولم تجر للكفار أحكام دينهم على أهلها لكن بها الكفر قد حصل
وما كان فيها الجانبان على السوى فقال تقي الدين في ذلك المحل
يُعامل فيها المسلمون بحقهم وذا الكفر ما قد يستحق من العمل
فلا تُعط حكم الكفر من كل جانب ولا الحكم بالإسلام في قول من عَدَلِ ودماء المسلمين وأموالهم محرّمة في هذا الدار المركبة، ويجب الابتعاد عن الأهداف الذي يكون قريب منها المسلمون، ولا يجوز للمسلمين في هذه الدار مساعدة العدو بأموالهم وأنفسهم، سواء كان عدواً من المشركين الأصليين أو من المرتدين، كحال بلاد الإسلام الذي يحكمها المرتدون وأظهروا الشركيات وكفروا بما أُنزِلَ على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.*

----------


## أم معاذة

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أختي أم معاذة وفقك الله تعالى 
----------------- 
هذا كتاب : ( اختلاف الدارين وأثره في أحكام المناكحات والمعاملات ) تأليف الدكتور إسماعيل فطاني . 
سوف تجدي في الكتاب تفصيل مطول وسرد لأراء المذاهب وترجيح حول موضوع دار الإسلام والكفر . 
هذا رابط الكتاب :
http://www.zshare.net/download/54331220e05925f1/
ولا تنسونا من الدعاء .

----------


## المحدثة

بارك الله فيكم وفي الأخت أم معاذة

----------


## ابو نذر الرحمان

*بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
وخاصة في الأخت أم معاذة على موضوعها الذي استفدنا منه 
و في الإمام الدهلوي على الكتاب*

----------


## ابن الزبير

من سلسلة نصيحة موضوعية للتيارات الجهادية للدكتور محمد إسماعيل المقدم الشريط الرابع
«تختلف آراء الفقهاء في مناط الحكم على الدار» يعني على أي أساس يحكم على الدار بأنها دار إسلام أو أنها دار كفر.
«القول الأول: إن مناط الحكم على الدار هو ظهور الأحكام.
القول الثاني: إن مناط الحكم على الدار هو الأمن.
أما بيان القولين فبالنسبة للحكم الأول أن ظهور الأحكام هو مناط الحكم على الدار فيرى جمهور الفقهاء أن مناط الحكم على الدار بأنها دار إسلام أو دار كفر هو ظهور الأحكام ففي «الإقناع» عرف دار الحرب بأنها ما يغلب فيها حكم الكفر، وقال الكاساني: «لا خلاف بين أصحابنا في أن دار الكفر تصير دار حرب بظهور أحكام الإسلام فيها».
ويقول ابن القيم: «دار الإسلام هي التي نزلها المسلمون وجرت عليها أحكام الإسلام، وما لم يجر عليه أحكام الإسلام لم يكن دار إسلام وإن لاصقها».
فهذا هو قول جمهور أهل العلم أن العبرة بظهور الأحكام ثم اختلفوا في هذه الأحكام ما هي الأحكام التي نقصدها حينما نقول إن العبرة هي ظهور الأحكام هل هي أعمال الإمام أم أعمال الأمة» هل هي أعمال الحاكم أم أعمال الشعب؟
«اختلف العلماء في تفسير المراد بظهور الأحكام هل هي أعمال الإمام أم هي أعمال الأمة؟» يعني الشعائر الظاهرة كالصلاة ونحوها.
«على اتجاهين منهم في التعريف، فالاتجاه الأول يرى أن الأحكام هي أعمال الإمام» يعني السلطان السياسي «فإن كان السلطان للمسلمين فالدار دار إسلام وإلا فالبعكس وهذا ما عليه الحنفية يقول السرخسي: «المعتبر في حكم الدار هو السلطان والمنعة في ظهور الحكم».
وعلل ابن حزم هذا بقوله: «لأن الدار إنما تنسب للغالب عليها والحاكم فيها والمالك لها».
وبهذا أفتى جمع من المعاصرين منهم: الشيخ العلامة محمد بن إبراهيم : والشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي والشيخ محمد رشيد رضا رحمهما الله.
مقتضى هذا القول أنه يمكن أن تكون الدار دار إسلام ولو أهلها كلهم كفارًا ما دام حاكمها مسلمًا ويحكمها بالإسلام».
هذا الاتجاه الذي يفسر أن الدار يحكم عليها أو مناط الحكم عليها هو ظهور أحكام الإسلام والمقصود بهذا في نظر الفريق الأول أعمال الإمام، أي السلطان السياسي للحكام المسلم فبالتالي يمكن أن تصبح الدار دار إسلام ما دام يحكمها حاكم مسلم بغض النظر عن أحوال الشعب.
ويضرب لذلك مثالًا بمصر في زمن الفتح الإسلامي المبارك فكان عامة المصريين قبطًا نصارى لكنها محكومة بشرع الله تابعة للخلافة الإسلامية لأمير المؤمنين عمر   ففي هذه الحالة صارت مصر دار إسلام لأن الأحكام التي علتها أحكام الإسلام بغض النظر عن نوعية الشعب الذي فيها.
«الاتجاه الثاني يرى أن مناط الحكم على الدار هو أعمال أهلها» يعني ما صفة الشعائر الظاهرة فيها؟ هل هي الخاصة بأهل الإسلام أم غير ذلك؟
«فإن كانت أحكام الإسلام خصوصًا الصلاة ظاهرة فالدار دار إسلام وإلا فدار كفر وبهذا فسر بعض الحنفية الأحكام حيث قال: «ودار الحرب تصير دار الإسلام بإجراء أحكام أهل الإسلام فيها كإقامة الجمع والأعياد وإن بقي فيها كافر أصلي».
حتى وإن بقي فيها كفار لكن ما دام الظاهر على المجتمع اصطباغه بصبغة الشعائر الإسلامية وبالذات إقامة الصلاة والأعياد والشعائر الإسلامية الظاهرة فهي دار إسلام حتى ولو بقي فيها كفار.   
ويقول بعض الفقهاء: «دار الإسلام ما ظهرت فيها الشهادتان والصلاة ولم تظهر فيها خصلة كفرية إلا بجوار أو بالذمة أو بالأمان من المسلمين».
يمكن أن توجد خصلة كفرية بعقد أمان بين الإمام وبين هؤلاء الكفار أو بعقد ذمة أو جوار.
«ودار الحرب هي الدار التي شوكتها لأهل الكفر ولا ذمة للمسلمين عليها».
والذي يظهر من كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : تعالى أنه يوافق أصحاب هذا الاتجاه الثاني أن العبرة بأعمال الأمة لا بأعمال الإمام.
يقول شيخ الإسلام :: «وكون الأرض دار كفر ودار إيمان أو دار فاسقين ليست صفة لازمة لها ؛ بل هي صفة عارضة بحسب سكانها فكل أرض سكانها المؤمنون المتقون هي دار أولياء الله في ذلك الوقت وكل أرض سكانها الكفار فهي دار كفر في ذلك الوقت وكل أرض سكانها الفساق فهي دار فسوق في ذلك الوقت فإن سكنها غير ما ذكرنا وتبدلت بغيرهم فهي دارهم».
فهذا الكلام يشعر بأن شيخ الإسلام يميل إلى القول الثاني وهو اعتبار أن مناط الحكم على الدار هو أعمال أهلها، هذا فيما يتعلق بمن يرى أن مناط الحكم على الدار هو الأحكام.
قلنا أن العلماء مختلفين في مناط هذا الحكم:
فبعضهم يقول الأحكام،وانقسمو  ا إلى قسمين في تفسيرها:
فبعضهم يقول: أعمال الإمام، وفريق آخر يقول: أن الأحكام هي أعمال الأمة.
القسم الثاني من مناط الحكم على الدار يقولون: أن مناط الحكم على الدار هو الأمن.
فبعض الحنفية يرون أن مناط الحكم على الدار هو الأمن فإن أمن المسلمون في الدار فهي دار إسلام وإن لم يأمن المسلمون فيها فهي دار كفر.
قال السرخسي: «إن دار الإسلام اسم للموضع الذي يكون تحت يد المسلمين وعلامة ذلك أن يأمن فيه المسلمون».
يكون المسلم آمنًا بالأمان الأول فيأمن على دينه ونفسه وعرضه، فيرجح الباحث في كتابه «الغلو في الدين» أن مناط الحكم على الدار هو ظهور الأحكام لأن الأحكام هي المميزة للبلد إسلامًا وكفرًا والإسلام والكفر كل منهما مجموعة شعب هي الأحكام  فإذا اجتمع في بلد قدر معين من شعب الإسلام وأحكامه فهي دار إسلام والعكس بالعكس.
وأما الأمن في الدار فهو عرض ناتج عن الحكم» إذن هو صف غير مؤثر لأنه ناشئ عن ظهور الأحكام.
«هذه الأحكام هي مجموع أعمال الناس وأعمال الإمام» يجمع بين القولين.
«فلا يحكم على الدار بأنها دار إسلام أو دار كفر إلا بعد النظر إلى هذين الجانبين ويجب مع ذلك استصحاب القواعد الآتية:
أولًا: أنه عندما يقال إن مناط الحكم على الدار ظهور الأحكام فلا يعني ذلك اجتماعها كلها فإن من النادر».
أي ليس معنى القول في دار أنها دار إسلام ويجتمع فيها أعمال الإمام وأعمال الأمة أنها تكون كما كانت في عهد النبوة أو كما كانت في عهد الخلافة الراشدة ليس الأمر بهذه الصورة المثالية لأنه «من النادر الذي لم يقع في تاريخ المسلمين  إلا في عهد النبي  وعهود خلفائه الراشدين .
ثم تتابع النقص بعد ذلك فما من زمان أو مكان إلا وقد غابت فيه بعض أحكام المسلمين.
ثانيًا أن هذه الأحكام التي هي مناط الحكم على الدار متفاوتة في درجة قوتها فالصلاة أعظم هذه الأحكام على الإطلاق».
هناك اهتمام خاص بمسألة الصلاة سواء في أعمال الإمام أو في أعمال الأمة كما سنزيد ذلك إيضاحًا إن شاء الله تعالى.
فالصلاة أعظم هذه الأحكام في كل حال من الأحوال ولها تأثير خطير جدًا في تحديد هوية الدار سواء كانت من أعمال الأمة أو أعمال الإمام كما ذكرنا.
مما يدل على ذلك حديث أبي أمامة الباهلي  أن رسول الله  قال: «لتنقضن عرى الإسلام عروةً عروة فكلما انتقضت عروة تشبث الناس بالتي تليها فأولهن نقضًا الحكم وآخرهن الصلاة».
أيضًا هناك جملة من الأحاديث فيها تسويغ الخروج على الحكام لترك الصلاة أو عدم إقامة الصلاة لأنها آخر ما يمكن أن يحكم به لقوم أنهم مسلمون لأن الصلاة هي أول الإسلام وهي آخر الإسلام.
عليه إذا لم يسمع الأذان في بلد ولم توجد المساجد فهذا دليل على أن الدار دار كفر أما إذا سمع الأذان ووجدت المساجد حتى غدت مظهرًا من مظاهر الدار فالدار دار إسلام وهذا يشهد له عدة أحاديث.
والذين يتجرءون في إطلاق دار الكفر أو الحرب على بلاد المسلمين الآن هم ما ذهبوا إلى بلاد الكفار في الغالب وما عرفوا ما هي دار الكفر، ونحن نعلم من الذين لم يلتزموا بالدين كما ينبغي إذا ذهبوا إلى هذه البلاد فإذا حدثته عن بلاد المسلمين وذكرته بالأذان يبكي لأنه اعتبر أن من أعظم نعم الله التي حرم منها بإقامته في ديار الكفار. 
يتذكر الأذان ويبكي ويقول: «أنا لا أسمع الأذان» وأن الله يعاقبني بذلك ويحرمني من هذه النعمة، فالنعم التي نحن مغمورون فيها لا نشعر بها لأننا اعتدنا على هذه النعم فننسى فضل الله علينا، لكن لو ذهب أحدنا إلى بلاد الكفر وشعر بالوحشة وكيف أن الإخوة إذا أذنوا في داخل المساجد لا بد أن يكون الصوت مكتومًا لا يخرج إلى الشارع لأن ذلك ممنوع.
الشاهد أن الإنسان إذا فقط النعمة يحس بها ففرق شاسع وهذا الأمر يدرك إذا ذهبت إلى بلاد الكفار ورأيت الفارق في هذه الخصلة بالذات الصلاة والأذان.
يشهد لهذا المعنى أيضًا أحاديث:
منها: حديث أنس بن مالك  قال: «كان رسول الله  يغير إذا طلع الفجر وكان يستمع الأذان، فإن سمع أذانًا أمسك وإلا أغار».
إن سمع أذانًا أمسك وما أغار على هذه البلدة لكن إن لم يسمع أذانًا تكون هذه علامة على أن هؤلاء ليسوا مسلمين.
قال الإمام النووي : تعالى: «في الحديث دليل على أن الأذان يمنع الإعارة على أهل ذلك الموضع فإنه دليل إسلامهم».
الحديث التالي حديث عصام المزني قال: «كان النبي  إذا بعث السرية يقول: «إذا رأيتم مسجدًا أو سمعتم مناديًا فلا تقتلوا أحدًا».
قال الشوكاني : تعالى: «وفي هذا الحديث دليل على جواز الحكم بالدليل لكونه  كف عن القتال بمجرد سماع الآذان وفي الأخذ بالأحوط في أمر الدماء لأنه كف عنهم في تلك الحال مع احتمال أن لا يكون ذلك على الحقيقة... 
وفيه دليل على أن مجرد وجود المسجد في البلد كاف في الاستدلال به على إسلام أهله وإن لم يسمع منهم الأذان لأن النبي  كان يأمر سراياه بالاكتفاء بأحد الأمرين: إما وجود مسجد أو سماع الآذان».
وهنا ملاحظتان مهمتان جدًا:
وهو أنه قد يرد على الاستدلال بهذين الحديثين وهو الإمساك عن الإعارة إذا سمع الأذان أو إذا رؤي المسجد بأن غاية ما يدل عليه الحديثان منع الإغارة على الدار لا وصفها.
والجواب: أن الحكم الذي يمنع به الإغارة على الدار هو المحدد لصفتها، لأن أهم حكم يترتب على وصف الدار بأنها دار كفر جواز الإغارة على أهلها، فإذا وصفناها بأنها دار كفر جازت الإغارة على أهلها.
قال الإمام الشافعي :: «حكم الدار الذي يمنع به الإغارة على الدار».
أيضًا قد يقول بعض الناس أن كثيرًا من بلاد الكفر فيها مساجد ويسمع فيها الأذان ويجاب عن هذا بأن المراد حينما نقول أن الأذان والمسجد يمنعان من الإعارة ومن الحكم على الدار بأنها دار كفر أن تكون المساجد والأذان مظهرًا من مظاهر البلد فتكون من الشعائر والصبغة التي تصطبغ بها هذه البلد. 
والرسول  في امتناعه عن الإغارة بناء على الأذان كان يتعامل مع أحياء العرب، وكان سماع مجرد الأذان في أحياء العرب يعد مظهرًا ودليلًا على إسلام أهلها لصغر الحي وقلة سكانه. 
فالمسألة نسيبة فقد يكون مسجد واحد مظهرًا دالًا على إسلام أهل القرية لأنها تكون صغيرة محدودة ولا تكون عشرة مساجد في مدينة من المدن مظهرًا دالًا على الإسلام فمدينة نيويورك مثلًا أنا أحفظ فيها حوالي تسعين مسجدًا، فهل تسعون مسجدًا في مدينة نيويورك تكفي لأن نقول أن نيويورك دار إسلام؟
كلا، لأنها مدينة كبيرة جدًا وكذلك الحال بالنسبة للندن لأنها عواصم كبيرة جدًا وفيها مساجد لكنها في وسط هذا الخضم من الكفر والضلال والضياع مع كثرتها لا تكون مظهرًا دالًا على إسلام أهلها.
فالمسألة نسبية فقد تكون قرية صغيرة عدد سكانها قليل وفيها مسجد واحد ويقام فيها أذان واحد ويكون هذا دليل على إسلام أهلها في لا يكون مثل هذا العدد الضخم من المساجد في بلدة كبيرة جدًا كمدينة لندن حيث يبلغ محيطها فقط مائتين وعشرين كيلو متر أي ما يعادل المسافة من الإسكندرية إلى القاهرة فحينما يكون فيها خمسون مسجدًا لا تكفي في الحكم على أهلها بأنهم مسلمون.
يقول هنا: «فمثلًا المسلمون في فرنسا يقيمون الشعائر ولهم مساجد لكنها ليست من مظاهر البلد وسماته فهي دار كفر والمسلمون في المغرب يقيمون الشعائر وهي ظاهرة وسمة من سمات البلد فهي دار إسلام».
إذن بهذا الكلام يتبين أن دار الإسلام هي التي ظهرت فيها الأحكام الإسلامية وخصوصًا الصلاة ودار الكفر هي التي غابت عنها الأحكام الإسلامية وخصوصًا الصلاة.
ليس المراد بقيام الصلاة أداء أفراد من الناس لها بل المراد أن تكون الصلاة جزءًا من عمل الإمام أن يكون الإمام ولاية الصلاة كما يوجد وزارة الأوقاف وزارة الدفاع وزارة المالية وزارة التعليم يكون موجودًا وزارة الصلاة ولاية خاصة بالصلاة. 
وهذا معنى: «لا ما أقاموا فيكم الصلاة» فيكون جزءًا من وظيفته أن يقوم بمراقبة الناس ومحاسبة من يتخلف عن صلاة الجماعة وينظر في عذره فإن لم يكن له عذر يعاقب ويحبس كيف أنه تخلف عن الصلاة؟ 
وهذا ليس إكراهًا في الدين ﴿لَا إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ﴾ [البقرة: 256]  هذا بالنسبة للكافر أما المسلم الذي أعلن التزامه بالإسلام وقبوله بدين الله  فهو ملزم بإظهار احترامه لشعائر هذا الدين فإن حاد عنها يعاقب على ذلك والله تعالى أعلم.
ولذلك قال : «لا ما أقاموا فيكم الصلاة» وقال: «لا ما صلوا» يعني لا تخرجوا عليهم ما صلوا، فهذه الألفاظ وإن كانت في الخروج على الحاكم إلا أن بينها وبين وصف الدار صلة إذ وجود الصلاة في الحالين هو الذي يمنع من استباحة هذه الدار، هذا فيما يتعلق بمناط الحكم على الدار هل هو الأمن أم هو الأحكام؟  
الموضوع الثاني: هل تنقلب دار الإسلام إلى دار كفر؟
هذه المسألة لها صور عدة قال بعض العلماء: «صورة المسألة على ثلاثة أوجه:
إما أن يغلب أهل الحرب على دار من دورنا – كما يحصل الآن في البوسنة أو كما حصل من قبل في كثير من البقاع الإسلامية -.
أو يرتد أهل مصر – هم أنفسهم يرتدون ويغلبون على هذه البلاد ويجرون عليها أحكام الكفر-.
أو ينقض أهل الذمة العهد ويتغلبون على دارهم».
وهل يمكن أن تتحول دار الإسلام إلى دار كفر؟ اختلف العلماء في هذه المسألة إلى خمسة أقوال:
القول الأول: أن الدار التي كانت في يوم من الأيام دار إسلام لا تتحول إلى دار كفر.
يقول الإمام ابن حجر الهيتمي :: «الظاهر أنه يتعذر عوده دار كفر وإن استول عليه الكفار صرح به الخبر الصحيح: «إسلام يعلو ولا يعلى عليه».
وقال الرملي في بيانه لديار الإسلام: «ومنها: ما علم كونه مسكنا للمسلمين ولو في زمن قديم فغلب عليه الكفار كقرطبة نظرا لاستيلائنا القديم».
فهو أنها تبقى دار إسلام ولا يزول عنها وصف الإسلام حتى ولو تغلب عليها الكفار بعد ذلك.
يحمل بعض الشافعية هذا القول على ما إذا كانوا لا يمنعون المسلمين منها فإن منعوهم فهي دار كفر.
استدلوا بقول النبي : «الإسلام يعلو ولا يعلى» والاحتمال الوحيد لصحة هذا الاستدلال هو أن يكون قصدهم أننا نغلب جانب الإسلام لسابق حكم الله بعلو الإسلام على ما سواه من الأديان.
أيضًا يقولون: يترتب على القول بتحول الدار فساد، فإذا قلنا أن دار إسلام تحولت إلى كفر فإذا فتحها المسلمون بعد ذلك عنوة يملكونها على ملاكها وهذا قول في غاية البعد لأنه يترتب عليه فساد واضطراب في الكلام.
أما القول الثاني فهو أن دار الإسلام تصير دار كفر بمجرد ظهور أحكام الكفر فيها أو بمجرد استيلاء الكفار عليها، قال بهذا القول محمد بن الحسن وأبو يوسف.
يقول في «الفتاوى الهندية» نقلًا عنهما: «إن دار الإسلام تصير دار حرب بشرط واحد لا غير وهو ظهور أحكام الكفر».
كذلك الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا : أفتى في لبنان سنة ألف وثلاثمائة وثمانية وأربعين للهجرة بأنها دار كفر لأنها محكومة بغير الشريعة والسلطة فيها ليست بأيدي المسلمين مع أنها كانت دار إسلام اتفاقًا.
يعلل أصحاب هذا القول قولهم بأن إضافة الدار إلى الإسلام تفيد ظهوره فيها وظهوره بظهور أحكامها فإن زالت منها هذه الأحكام بظهور أحكام الكفر محلها لم تبق دار إسلام.
أما القول الثالث فهو أن دار الإسلام لا تصبح دار كفر إلا بثلاثة شروط:
أولها: إجراء أحكام الكفر على سبيل الإشهار وأن لا يحكم فيها بحكم الإسلام.
الثاني: أن تكون متصلة بدار حرب لا يتخلل بينهما بلد من بلاد الإسلام.
الثالث: أن لا يبقى فيها مؤمن ولا ذمي آمنًا بأمانه الأول لأن هذه علامات على تمام القهر فإذا وجدت هذه العلامات الثلاثة دلت على تمام قهر المشركين للمسلمين.
أما القول الرابع فهو أن دار الإسلام لا تتحول إلى دار كفر بمجرد ظهور أحكام الكفر فيها أو بمجرد استيلاء الكفار عليها ما دام سكانها المسلمون يدافعون عن دينهم بل ما داموا يقيمون بعض الشعائر وخصوصًا الصلاة.
قال الدسوقي: «إن بلاد الإسلام لا تصير دار حرب بمجرد استيلائهم عليها بل حتى تنقطع إقامة الشعائر عنها، وأما ما دامت شعائر الإسلام أو غالبها قائمة فيها فلا تصير دار حرب».
حتى لو استولى عليها الكفار وأجروا عليها أحكام الكفر لكن ما دام الشعب متمسكًا بالدين يقيم شعائر الإسلام وبالذات الصلاة فلا تنقلب إلى دار كفر.
وخلاصة الكلام أنه إذا وجد إنسان في بلد غلب عليها الكفار لكنه يقدر على إظهار دينه فإنه يبقى في هذه البلاد لأنه يرجى ببقائه إسلام غيره ولأنه إذا هاجر منها تصير دار حرب لأنه لم يبق فيه أحد من المسلمين.
أما القول الخامس فيرى شيخ الإسلام أن مثل هذه الدار لا تكون دار إسلام ولا دار كفر بل هي قسم ثالث.
سئل عن بلدة ماردين فقال: «وأما كونها دار حرب أو سلم فهي مركبة فيها المعنيان ليست بمنزلة دار السلم التي يجري عليها أحكام الإسلام , لكون جندها مسلمين , ولا بمنزلة دار الحرب التي أهلها كفار , بل هي قسم ثالث يعامل المسلم فيها بما يستحقه ويقاتل الخارج عن شريعة الإسلام بما يستحقه».
فهو يرجح القول الرابع وهو أن دار الإسلام لا تتحول إلى دار كفر بمجرد ظهور أحكام الكفر فيها أو بمجرد استيلاء الكفار عليها ما دام سكانها المسلمون يدافعون عن دينهم بل ما داموا يقيمون بعض الشعائر وخصوصًا الصلاة.
وأدلة ذلك:
أولًا: أن الأصل في الشرع بقاء ما كان على ما كان وأنه لا ينتقل عن حكم الأصل حتى يثبت ما ينقله بيقين فالبلد الذي فتح وأصبح دار إسلام لا ينتقل عن هذا الأصل إلا بتحول واضح ويذكر هنا مثالين:
الأول: الأندلس:
فقد تحولت هذه البلاد بعد إخراج المسلمين منها إلى دار كفر لأن مظاهر الإسلام فيها أصبحت في حكم العدم.
المثال الثاني: البلاد الإسلامية المحكومة بغير ما أنزل الله مع إقامة الشعائر وظهور الإسلام دار إسلام.
لأنه ليس هناك ناقل عن هذا الأصل ويبقى الأصل واليقين على ما هو عليه إلى أن يأتي دليل فينقله.
فيترجح جانب الإسلام في مثل هذه البلاد: 
أولًا: لأن الإسلام يعلو ولا يعلى عليه.
ثانيًا: احتياطًا للدماء والأموال.
لأننا لو قلنا دار كفر آل ذلك إلى استحلال دماء الناس وأموالهم وأعراضهم.
أيضًا إذا وجدت في الدار بعض مظاهر الإسلام دل على أن شيئًا من العلة قد بقي وبقاء شيء من العلة يبقي الحكم.
فما دام الناس ينطقون بالشهادتين ويصلون وشعائر الإسلام ظاهرة  من إلقاء السلام وصلاة العيد فما دامت شعائر الإسلام هي الظاهرة وهي صبغة المجتمع فبقاء حتى ولو جزء من العلة يبقي الحكم.
يقول الإمام الإسبيجابي : في بيان حكم البلدان التي استولى عليها الكفار: «وقد تقرر أن بقاء شيء من العلة يبقي الحكم وقد حكمنا بلا خلاف بأن هذه الديار قبل استيلاء التتار عليها كانت من ديار الإسلام وأنه بعد الاستيلاء عليها بقيت شعائر الإسلام كالأذان والجمع والجماعات وغيرها فتبقى دار إسلام».
ويقول بعض فقهاء الحنفية: «إذا وجدت الشرائط كلها أصبحت دار حرب وعند تعارض الدلائل أو الشرائط فإنه يبقى ما كان على ما كان أو يترجح جانب الإسلام احتياطًا».
أيضًا هذا الحكم وهو التثبت وعدم الحكم على الدار المسلمة بالتحول إلا بعد زوال أهم وأبرز علامات الدين هذا له نظير في الشرع وهو التفريق بين الكافر الأصلي و الكافر المرتد إذ لا يحكم في الشرع على مسلم بالردة إلا بعد اكتمال البينات وقيام الشواهد واستنفاذ وسائل الاستتابة».
يعني مسألة خلع الوصف عما هو عليه شيء صعب جدًا، ففرق بين الكافر الأصلي - وهو الذي لم يدخل في دين الإسلام- والمرتد يكون في الحكم عليه تدقيق شديد فلا يحكم عليه بالردة إلا بعد استنفاذ الوسائل في استتابته من إزالة الشبهة عنه والتحقيق معه التضييق عليه وتهديده بأن يقام عليه حد الله  في المرتد فلا يحكم على أحد بالردة بسهولة بل لا بد من استيفاء الشروط وانتفاء الموانع.
يبقى الكلام في بعض الدقائق المهمة المتعلقة بهذا الموضوع بعدما ذكرنا هذا العرض الموجز لقضية الديار:
أول هذه التنبيهات وهذا قد ذكرناه باختصار في الأسبوع الماضي:
أن مسألة التفريق بين الدور مسألة محدثة ليس لها مستند بين في النصوص وأن تقسيم البلاد إلى دور إسلام ودور حرب إنما هو من وضع الفقهاء في عصر التدوين لأسباب سنذكرها إن شاء الله تعالى.
يقول الشيخ أبو زهرة :: «وتقسيم الفقهاء العالم إلى دارين أو ثلاثة: دار إسلام ودار حرب ودار عهد لم يكن بحكم الشرع وإنما باستنباط الفقهاء المجتهدين بحكم الواقع».
فلا يكاد يوقف على نص قاطع في التفريق بين دار الإسلام ودار الكفر ولكن هناك بعض الأحاديث يفهم منها من خلال الحث على الهجرة كما في الحديث: «فأمرهم أن يتحولوا منها إلى دار المهاجرين» ففهم منها أن دارهم دار كفر إلى دار المهاجرين التي هي دار الإسلام، وأحاديث الهجرة ليس فيها دلالة قطعية على التفريق بين الدور وتقسيمها إلى دار إسلام وإلى دار حرب أو كفر.
هذا التفريق بين الديار كان نتيجة الحال التي عاشها المسلمون وكأن الأقدمين من الفقهاء لما رأوا الهجرة وأحكامها والجهاد وأحكامه رأوا أنه لا بد من التفريق بين دار الحرب ودار الإسلام وهؤلاء الذين فرقوا لم يستندوا إلى نص بين في تحقيق مناط الحكم على الدار وإنما كان ذلك محل اجتهاد كل ينظر فيما يراه وصفًا مؤثرًا فيبينه ويبني عليه أقواله.
وما من شك أن هذا التقسيم كان متأثرًا بالواقع السياسي الذي كان الفقهاء يعيشونه في عصر وحدة دولة الإسلام وقوة شوكتها واتساع أرضها وحكم حكامها بالشرع أو عدم ذلك.
إذن القضية ملتبسة الدلالة في موضعين أولًا في موضوع التفريق بين الدور فليس مأخذ ذلك التفريق بينًا قاطعًا.
كذلك في تحقيق مناط هذا الفرق هل هو أعمال الإمام أم أعمال الأمة أم هو الأمان؟ 
أيضًا هذا كما أشرنا محض اجتهاد من الفقهاء رحمهم الله تعالى.
أيضًا العلماء الذين دفعوا إلى تقسيم العالم إلى دارين دار كفر ودار إسلام دفعوا إلى هذا القول بعدة عوامل:
أولها: أنه في ظل الفتوحات الإسلامية كانت الحاجة ماسة إلى التمييز بين دار الإسلام ودار الحرب ليكون في وقت الجهاد لكل منهما أحكامها، إذن فمسألة التفريق مسألة اجتهادية.
أيضًا كانت البلاد الإسلامية في ذلك الوقت تحت راية واحدة هي راية الخلافة الإسلامية مع وجود راية أخرى كالروم فجاء هذا التقسيم تأصيلًا لواقع العلاقات بين المسلمين وغيرهم.
لأن الحرب كانت هي الوسيلة الوحيدة للتعامل مع هذه الدول في ذلك الوقت وبالتالي اضطر الفقهاء إلى هذا التقسيم كي يضبطوا وينظموا العلاقة مع هذه الديار.
هناك أيضًا أحكام شرعية يرى بعض العلماء اختلافها بحسب اختلاف الدار لذلك وضعوا هذا التقسيم والتفريق.
أيضًا إذا قيل أن الدار دار كفر فهذا لا يعني أن جميع من في الدار كفار فهذا فهم خاطئ وكل ما بني عليه فهو كذلك فالإقامة في دار الكفر ليست سببًا في إكفار المقيم.
أيضًا الحكم على الدور والتفريق بينها ليس وراءه كبير فائدة لأفراد الناس وآحادهم وليس مؤثرًا في الأحكام المتعلقة بهم بل الفائدة منه متعلقة بالحاكم المسلم فالموضوع من قضايا الفقه السياسي.
مما يبين ذلك أن الأحاديث الصحيحة وردت بأن الكافر إذا تكلم بكلمة الإسلام عصم دمه وماله سواء كان في دار الحرب أم في دار الإسلام، فالمسلم معصوم الدم والمال في كل حال. 
ومما يشهد لذلك قول الله تعالى ﴿وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ أَنْ يَقْتُلَ مُؤْمِنًا إِلَّا خَطَأً وَمَنْ قَتَلَ مُؤْمِنًا خَطَأً فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مُؤْمِنَةٍ وَدِيَةٌ مُسَلَّمَةٌ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ إِلَّا أَنْ يَصَّدَّقُوا فَإِنْ كَانَ مِنْ قَوْمٍ عَدُوٍّ لَكُمْ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ﴾ أي يمكن أن يكون من دار الكفر ﴿فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مُؤْمِنَةٍ وَإِنْ كَانَ مِنْ قَوْمٍ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ مِيثَاقٌ فَدِيَةٌ مُسَلَّمَةٌ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ وَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مُؤْمِنَةٍ فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ شَهْرَيْنِ مُتَتَابِعَيْنِ تَوْبَةً مِنَ اللهِ وَكَانَ اللهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا﴾ [النساء: 92] 
يقول الإمام الشافعي: «فأوجب الله بقتل المؤمن خطأ الدية وتحرير رقبة وبقتل ذي الميثاق الدية وتحرير رقبة إذا كانا معا ممنوعي الدم بالإيمان والعهد والدار معا فكان المؤمن في الدار غير الممنوعة وهو ممنوع بالإيمان فجعلت فيه الكفارة بإتلافه ولم يجعل فيه الدية وهو ممنوع الدم بالإيمان».
أي أن الكافر في بلاد الكفار إذا قتله المؤمن فإنه يكون فيه كفارة لأنه أتلفه ولم يجعل فيه الدية، فعامله بصفة أنه مؤمن مع كونه من أهل دار الحرب.
هذا أمر مهم جدًا أيضًا وهو أن الأحكام المتعلقة بأفراد الناس لا تختلف باختلاف الدار لذلك نقول: هذه قضايا ليست مما يعنينا لأنها من قضايا الفقه السياسي فتترك إلى أهلها أما آحاد الناس وطالب العلم الحديث العهد حتى بمجرد إقامة الصلاة نجد هذه الظاهرة فقد يكون حديث عهد بالصلاة منذ أيام أو أسابيع قليلة ويقفز مباشرة إلى الخوض في قضية الدار وهل نحن نعيش في دار كفر أو في دار إسلام إلى آخر هذا الكلام. 
فهذا لا يعنيك في شيء لأن هذه الأحكام لا علاقة لها بأفراد الناس وهذه الأحكام الشرعية لا تختلف باختلاف الدار فالحلال والحرام حرام أي كانت الدار فالسرقة في بلاد الإسلام أيضًا حرام كما هي في بلاد الكفر، الغدر والغش والخيانة كذلك.
يقول الإمام الشافعي :: «ومما يوافق التنزيل والسنة ويعقله المسلمون ويجتمعون عليه أن الحلال في دار الإسلام حلال في بلاد الكفر والحرام في دار الإسلام حرام في بلاد الكفر فمن أصاب حرامًا فقد حده الله على ما شاء منه ولا تضع عنه بلاد الكفر شيئًا».
فهذا فيما يتعلق بالمسلم، فالمسلم معصوم سواء كان في بلاد الإسلام أو في بلاد الكفر، كذلك لا تختلف الأحكام باختلاف الديار فالحرام حرام بغض النظر عن اختلاف المكان والحلال حلال بغض النظر عن نوع الدار.
أيضًا الكافر الحربي مباح الدم على كل حال ما لم يؤمن من المسلمين، كذلك إعانة الخارجين على أحكام الشرعية محرمة سواء كانوا في دار الإسلام أم في دار الحرب.
إذن حدود الغلو في قضية دار الحرب ودار الإسلام تظهر في بعض المواقف:
منها: استحلال الدماء والأموال وإعلان الجهاد على هذه الدار التي جعلت دار كفر بزعمهم، إذا حكموا بأنها دار كفر بسبب قصر النظر وقلة العلم والجرأة على الفتيا في دين الله  فإنهم يطبقون عليها كل أحكام دار الكفر فيكون أهلها كفارًا وتستحل الدماء والأموال ويعلن عليها الجهاد كأنه هؤلاء كفار!.
أيضًا من مظاهر الغلو في هذا الموضوع: تكفير أهل الدار بناء على وصف دارهم بأنها دار كفر، وبالتالي لا يشهدون جمعة ولا جماعة.
لكن على أي الأحوال لا يقال في حق من يحكم على بعض بلاد المسلمين التي تحكم بغير شريعة الله – بالقوانين الوضعية- لا يقال بأن هذا غلة لأن الغلو كما أشرنا في هذه الجوانب التي ذكرناها من استحلال الدماء والأموال وإعلان الجهاد على المسلمين بحجة أنهم يعيشون في دار كفر.
ثانيًا: يكون بتكفير أهل الدار بناء على وصفها بأنها دار كفر.
أما وصف العلماء بالذات من المعاصرين لبعض الديار بأنها ديار كفر لا يدخل في التنطع ولا التطرف ولا هذا الغلو لأن هذا اجتهاد له مساغ لأن بعض الفقهاء يعتبرون أن أعمال الإمام – الحاكم – هي التي تحكم على الدار، فيحكم على الدار بالكفر طبقًا للأحكام التي تعلوها بغض النظر عن أهلها، فهذا قال به أعلام من علماء المسلمين لكن ليس أحد منهم يقول باستباحة الأموال والدماء وإعلان الجهاد على أهلها.
وحتى لو قيل ذلك فإن المستقر عند عامة أهل العلم أن الخطاب في مسائل القتال والجهاد موجه للأمة كلها ممثلة في ولي أمرها ولو ساغ أن يخاطب كل فرد أو كل جماعة معينة بإعلان الجهاد دون الأمة لأدى ذلك إلى التهارج وإلى الفتنة.
ومن النماذج الواقعية ما حصل من جماعة شكري مصطفى جماعة الخوارج الجدد المسماة بـ«التكفير والهجرة» فإنهم لما حكموا على مصر وعلى بلاد المسلمين بأنها بلاد كفر أدى هذا إلى أن قالوا بتكفير كل مقيم فيها، فهم يعتقدون أن هذه البلاد تعيش في حياة جاهلية كاملة وأن أهلها كفار لأنها دار كفر، ويقول أن الذي يعيش في هذه الجماعات يكثر سواد الكفار فيجب أن يعتزل.
إذن خلاصة الكلام في هذا الموضوع أن مفهوم دار الإسلام ودار الكفر غير منضبط بصورة قاطعة وليس له حدود واضحة بحيث تخرج الدار إذا تجاوزتها عن وصف الإسلام وجعل هذا المفهوم طريقًا لاستحلال الدماء والأموال أمر خطير، وذلك أن الدماء والأموال شأنها عظيم ولا تستحل إلا ببرهان ساطع ودليل قاطع.
ثانيًا: الاستدلال في هذه القضية بكلام العلماء لا يستقيم لأمرين:
أولًا: أن كلام العلماء في التفريق بين الدور ينبغي أن لا يقطع عن ظرفه الزماني والمكاني إذ معظم العلماء الذين تكلموا في الدور وفرقوا بينها كانوا على عهد الخلافة التي تمثل الوحدة السياسية لبلاد المسلمين. 
وإذا أردت أن تعرف أهمية هذه المسألة فانظر إلى آراء ابن تيمية والسبكي والرملي والإسبيجابي والحلواني وغيرهم من العلماء كانوا يعيشون في عهد استولى فيه التتار على بلاد كثيرة للمسلمين. 
قارن بين آراء هؤلاء العلماء وبين آراء الإمام أبي حنيفة وأبي يوسف ومحمد الذين كانوا يعيشون في عهد الخلافة الإسلامية الزاهرة تجد تفاوتًا مع أنهم كلهم يتكلمون عن دار الإسلام ودار الحرب كما ترون في كلام ابن تيمية في بلدة ماردين أو في غيرها. 
فهذا التفاوت ناشئ عن التأثر بالواقع السياسي الذي تعيشه الأمة فالتفريق في هذه المسألة مبني على الواقع فلا بد أن نراعي الخلاف بين الواقع باختلاف الزمان والمكان.
أيضًا الكلام في موضوع التفريق بين دار الإسلام ودار الحرب ليس موجهًا إلى عوام الناس وإلى آحاد الناس ودخول آحاد الناس في هذا هو من دخولهم فيما لا يعني «من حسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه». 
فهذه القضية كما ذكرنا من قضايا الفقه السياسي وآثارها موجهة إلى الأئمة وإلى الأمراء فتسويغ مقاتلة الخارج عن شريعة الله في الدار التي تجاذبتها مظاهر الكفر والإسلام كما في فتوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ليس لأفراد الناس بل لمن هو تحت راية الإمام أو الحاكم المسلم. 
لذلك من الخطأ الفاحش ما يحصل من بعض الإخوة حينما يستدلون بكلام شيخ الإسلام  في واقع كان يعيشه وذلك عند هجوم التتار على بلاد المسلمين فيحكون إجماع العلماء على وجوب مقاتلة الطائفة التي تمتنع عن إقامة شيء من شرائع الإسلام الظاهرة - صحيح أن ما نعيشه اليوم أقبح وأفحش من مجرد امتناع  طائفة عن شيء من أحكام الشريعة فما نحن فيه أشد من ذلك لأنه ليس مجرد امتناع عن شريعة بل نبذ للدين- ويتناسون تمامًا أن الكلام موجه إلى دولة المماليك فكان هناك دولة وجيش وتمايز بين الصفوف.
كان ابن تيمية يتكلم على واقع فكيف تأخذ هذا الكلام من الكتب وتطبقه على الواقع الذي نعيشه الآن مع الإهمال الكامل لهذه الملابسات وهذا الفرق الشاسع؟! 
فهذه دولة له قوتها ولها جيوش ولها أمراءها كيان إسلامي متميز يواجه التتار، والتتار أفضل ممن يحكموننا الآن من حيث موقفهم من الدين لكن ينبغي أن يلاحظ الفرق، ولا يصلح أن تطبق على واقعنا فتوى صدرت نتيجة تفاعل مع واقع آخر بل ينبغي أن يراعى الفرق وهذا سوف نزيده إيضاحًا إن شاء الله تعالى.
فحيثما قرأت في أي كتاب من كتب الفقه أن تارك الصلاة يقتل ويستتاب هل هذه لآحاد الناس؟ إقامة الحدود رجم الزاني المحصن وجلد الزاني غير المحصن أو جلد شارب الخمر أو قطع يد السارق هل تترك هذه لآحاد الناس؟
إذن لكان الأمر فوضى فلا بد أن يكون هناك ولي أمر للمسلمين هو الذي يقيم الحدود فهذا سؤال سنجيبه عنه بالتفصيل ونناقشه بأدلته.
أيضًا قضية تكفير المسلمين مسألة خطيرة لا بد أن تقوم على برهان - ولا يجوز حتى لو حكمنا على الديار بأنها ديار كفر- أن يكفر أهلها بالذات في بلاد المسلمين التي نعيش فيها.
نلم أيضًا إلمامة بقضية من القضايا الأساسية جدًا بل هي أخطرها على الإطلاق بعد أن سبق من قبل التفريق بين مسمى الجهاد ومسمى الخروج على الحاكم فاعتقد الآن بعدما ذكرناه من قبل أنه لا ينبغي أن نخلط بين الأمرين فالجهاد مصطلح محدد في الفقه الإسلامي ينصرف عند الإطلاق وكثير من الإخوة لا ينتبهون إلى مثل هذه الضوابط في الكلام نقول: «ينصرف عند الإطلاق» فيأتي لبعض الأفعال ويقول: هذه تسمى جهادًا ﴿يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ جَاهِدِ الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِي  نَ﴾ [التوبة: 73] 
فأنا أقول: «عند الإطلاق» لكن بخلاف ذلك يمكن أن يستعمل لفظ الجهاد فبر الوالدين جهاد «ففيهما فجاهد» العبادات جهاد مقاومة الشهوات جهاد وغير ذلك من الأحاديث كما سبق أن بينا من قبل.
فأنا أتكلم عن الجهاد بالمعنى الفقهي الاصطلاحي ينصرف إلى قتال الكفار لإعلاء كلمة الله والمعاونة على ذلك وناقشن ذلك بالتفصيل من قبل.
ندلف بعد ذلك إلى الشق الآخر من الكلام بعد أن فرقنا وقلنا أن الأعمال التي تحصل الآن هي أقرب ما تكون إلى الخروج على الحكام وليس على الجهاد الاصطلاحي لأن الجهاد قتال كفار أما الجنود والجيوش فليست كفارًا فنحن لا نكفر هؤلاء الذين يظهرون الإسلام وسنزيد هذا الأمر إن شاء الله إيضاحًا فيما بعد لكن باختصار شديد نشير إلى أحكام الخروج حتى نعي الفرق بين هذا الباب وذاك:
أولًا الخروج يكون على واحد من اثنين إما على حاكم كافر أو على حاكم جائر فاسق ظالم ولكن ما زال مسلمًا.
فالآن نفرق من البداية بين نوعن من الحكام: حاكم كافر مرتد خارج من الملة وبين حاكم فاسق أو جائر أو فاسق أو ظالم أو عاصٍ لله تبارك وتعالى.
ففيما يتعلق بالخروج على الحاكم الكافر فقد أجمع العلماء على أن إمامة الكافر لا تصح بحال فلا يتولى كافر أبدًا أمور المسلمين وإن طرأ عليه الكفر وجب عزله إن أمكن وإلا خرج عليه المسلمون إن قدروا.
يقول الحافظ ابن حجر : تعالى: «إنه ينعزل» يعني الإمام «بالكفر إجماعًا فيجب على كل مسلم  القيام في ذلك فمن قوي على ذلك فله الثواب ومن داهن فعليه الإثم، ومن عجز وجبت عليه الهجرة من تلك الأرض» لا يقيم في بلد يحكم فيها بأحكام الكفر.
أما الأدلة التي استدلوا بها على ذلك:
قوله تبارك وتعالى ﴿يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَأُولِي الْأَمْرِ مِنْكُمْ﴾  [النساء: 59] 
فقوله ﴿مِنْكُمْ﴾ أي من المؤمنين فإن لم يكن من المؤمنين فليس له عليهم حق الطاعة.
ثانيًا قول الله تعالى ﴿وَلَنْ يَجْعَلَ اللهُ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ سَبِيلًا﴾ [النساء: 141] فهل هناك سبيل أقوى من أن يكون الحاكم كافرًا يحكم على المسلمين ويجري عليهم أحكام الكفر؟! فهذا من أوضح وأقوى السبيل فلذلك لا ينبغي ولا يكون أبدًا.
وأيضًا قول عبادة بن الصامت : «بايعنا رسول الله  على السمع والطاعة ، في العُسر واليُسر، والمنْشَط والمكْرَه، وعلى أثَرَةٍ علينا، وعلى ألا نُنازع الأمر أهْلَهُ، «إلا أن تَرَوْا كُفرًا بَواحًا، عندكم فيه من الله برهان».
أيضًا لما ذكر النبي  أحوال بعض الأمراء سأله الصحابة: «أفلا ننابذهم عند ذلك؟» أي: إذا فعلوا هذه المظالم قال: «لا ما أقاموا فيكم الصلاة» أي لا تخرجوا عليهم ما أقاموا فيكم الصلاة «ألا من ولي عليه وال فرآه يأتي شيئًا من معصية الله فليكره ما يأتي من معصية الله ولا ينزعن يدًا من طاعة».
يقول القاضي عياض : تعالى: « أجمع العلماء على أن الإمامة لا تنعقد لكافر وعلى أنه لو طرأ عليه الكفر انعزل. قال: «وكذا لو ترك إقامة الصلوات والدعاء إليها».
وذلك لقول النبي : «لا ما أقاموا فيكم الصلاة» فهذا فيما يتعلق بالحاكم الكافر ولا خلاف في هذا الأمر بل عليه الإجماع كما ذكرنا.
القسم الثاني: الحكام الجائر أو الفاسق أو الظالم سمه ما شئت حتى لو وصف هنا بالكفر فإنه كفر دون كفر، كفر أصغر كالمعاصي والكبائر.
حكم الخروج على الحاكم الجائر أو الفاسق أو الظالم - وكثير من الحكام يتمنون أن يكون جائرين أو فاسقين أو ظالمين ويفرحون بذلك كثيرًا إذا أخرج من وصف الكفر- يقول العلماء: «هذه من أعظم مسائل الخلاف بين الأمة» أي من أمهات المسائل التي انقسمت عليها الأمة الإسلامية.
يقول الشهرستاني: «وأعظم خلاف بين الأمة خلاف الإمامة إذ ما سل سيف في الإسلام على قاعدة دينية مثل ما سل على الإمامة في كل زمان».
خلاصة الكلام في هذه القضية – قضية الخروج على الحاكم الجائر أو الفاسق أو الظالم لكنه مازال مسلمًا- مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة تحريم الخروج على أهل الظلم والجور بالسيف ما لم يصل ظلمهم إلى حد الكفر وهو مذهب جمع من الصحابة – لا نقول: جميع الصحابة- وعامة أهل الحديث بل قال الإمام النووي : تعالى: «وأما الخروج عليهم وقتالهم فحرام بإجماع المسلمين- وإن كانوا فسقة ظالمين-» ا.هـ
وأما ما وقع من قيام الحسن وابن الزبير وأهل المدينة على بني أمية فهذا كان بالفعل لكن استقر أهل السنة بعد ذلك على التحريم.
فقد وقع في صدر الإسلام اختلاف بين العلماء في هذه القضية بالذات ثم استقر الأمر على ما سنذكر.
يقول الإمام النووي : تعالى: «إن هذا الخلاف كان أولًا ثم حصل الإجماع على منع خروجهم» بل صار العلماء بعد ذلك يذكرون هذه القضية كما تلاحظون في متن «الطحاوية» وغيرها من المتون يكون في آخر متونها: «ونرى عدم الخروج على أئمتنا وإن جاروا ...» إلى آخر الكلام كما هو معروف.
فيذكرونها في قضايا العقيدة ويأمرون بالصبر على جور الأئمة ورد قتالهم، ورد الحافظ ابن حجر على من جرح الحسن بن صالح الهمداني بأن يقول بالخروج على الأئمة. 
أي أن بعض علماء الحديث جرحوه فقالوا: هذا لا تقبل روايته لأنه يرى الخروج والسيف على الأئمة المسلمين الجائرين الظالمين. 
فرد الحافظ ابن حجر : تعالى مدافعًا عنه فقال: «وقولهم: «كان يرى السيف» أي كان يرى الخروج بالسيف على أئمة  الجور «وهذا مذهب للسلف قديم لكن استقر الأمر على ترك ذلك لما رأوه قد أفضى إلى أشد منه ففي وقعت الحرة ووقعت ابن الأشعث عظة لمن تدبر».
فهو يريد أن يدافع عنه بأن هذا ليس بدعًا من القول بل هو مذهب قديم من مذاهب السلف ولا يجرح الإنسان بمجرد أن يرى هذا المذهب لكن التجارب التاريخية والوقائع التي وقعت من أحداث الخروج والفتن التي ترتبت عليها فيها عظة لمن تدبر لذلك استقر اتفاق السلف بعد ذلك على تحريم ذلك.
يقول الشرقاوي: «حرمة الخروج على الإمام الجائر مأخوذ من إجماع الطبقة المتأخرة من التابعين».
قبل أن نذكر الأدلة على ذلك نشير إلى أنموذج من أحداث الخروج التي وقعت في الصدر الأول ولا نتتبعها جميعًا لأن هذا يطول.
فحينما أشار المغيرة بن شعبة على معاوية بن أبي سفيان بعد أن أصبح خليفة أن يأخذ البيعة لابنه يزيد ليتجنب ما حدث من خلاف وسفك للدماء بعد مقتل عثمان  فإذا حدث للخليفة حادث كان ابنه إمامًا وأميرًا بعده أبيه ولا تسفك الدماء ولا تكون هناك فتنة ففعل ذلك معاوية واتصل بالجماهير عن طريق الولاة ولما حصل على الأغلبية طلب من كبار الصحابة أن يبايعوا يزيد عارضوه بعنف وفي مقدمتهم عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب ب والحسين بن على بن أبي طالب ب وعبد الله بن الزبير بن العوام ب وعبد الله بن عباس ب وعبد الرحمن ابن أبي بكر .
ولما جمع معاوية المعارضين أمر رئيس الحرس أن يشهر السيف في وجوههم ويخبر الناس أن المعارضين قد بايعوا فمن كذب الخليفة في ذلك فالسيف موجود.
وتكلم معاوية في أهل الشام وقال: «إن هؤلاء النفر من الصحابة بايعوا يزيد فسكت هؤلاء النفر من الصحابة ولم يتكلموا حذر القتل ثم ارتحل معاوية على الفور راجعًا وهكذا تمت البيعة ليزيد بالشدة والغلظة والإكراه.
وما من شك أن هذه سنة أتت بالحكم الجبري القهري كما تنبأ  وانتهى بذلك عهد الخلافة الراشدة.
ولما مات معاوية وتولى ابنه يزيد الحكم وأراد أن يأخذ البيعة باللسان لم يكتف الصحابة بالإنكار باللسان أو بالامتناع عن البيعة كما حصل في الحالتين السابقتين في زمن معاوية بل وجدوا معهم قوة وشوكة فأعلنوا قتاله واقتتلوا معه – مع يزيد ابن معاوية-.
فخرج عبد الله بن الزبير بالجيوش من مكة وأعلن الحرب على يزيد وخرج الحسين بن علي إلى العراق حيث طلبوه لحرب يزيد، وأعلن أهل المدينة خلع يزيد ابن معاوية فكانت وقعت الحرة التي قتل فيها ثمانون مجاهدًا من صاحبة النبي  - ووأسفاه!!-.
ولم يبق أحد من أهل بدر وقتل من قريش ومن الأنصار نحو ألف أو ألف وسبعمائة، وقتل من سائر البلدان عشرة ألاف بخلاف النساء والصبيان.
يقول المستشار سالم البهنساوي بعدما ذكر هذا الكلام الذي تلوناه عليكم: «لهذا وللتجارب التاريخية وبسبب هذه الفتنة التي أدت إلى سفك الدماء وقتل هؤلاء الأبرياء يرجح جمهور الفقهاء عدم الخروج على الحاكم ولو كان مغتصبًا للسلطة وطاغيًا طالما أن الجيش والقوة العسكرية تساند هذا الحكم وتحميه فعزل مثل هذا الحاكم لا يكون إلا عن طريق الجيش الذي يسانده فلو رأى قادة الجيوش ذلك لكان هذا هو السبيل الذي يجنب البلاد والعباد فتنة الاقتتال وسفك دماء الشعوب».
نعود إلى موضوعنا ونذكر الأدلة على هذا المذهب:
استدل هذا الفريق – الذي استقر إجماعه على تحريم الخروج وهم الطبقة المتأخرة من التابعين- بعدة أدلة:
أولها: الأحاديث التي فيها الأمر بالطاعة وعدم نكث البيعة بل نص فيها النبي  على الصبر على جور الأئمة منها: النصوص التي ذكرناها من قبل ومنها: قول النبي : «من رأى من أميره شيء يكرهه فليصبر، فإنه من فارق الجماعة فمات؛ مات ميتة جاهلية» يعني: لا يخلع يدًا من طاعة بل يبقى على طاعته حتى ولو كان ظالمًا.
وفي لفظ: «فإنه من خرج على السلطان شبرًا؛ فقد خلع ربقة الإسلام من عنقه».
واستدلوا بالأحاديث التي تحرم القتال بين المسلمين:
كقول النبي : «سباب المسلم فسوق وقتاله كفر» وقوله : «إذا التقى المسلمان بسيفيهما فالقاتل والمقتول في النار» وبقوله: «لا ترجعوا بعدي كفارًا يضرب بعضكم رقاب بعض» وبقوله: «ستكون فتن القاعد فيها خير من القائم، والقائم خير من الماشي، والماشي فيها خير من الساعي، من تشرف لها تستشرفه، ومن وجد ملجئًا فليعذ به».
أيضًا أحاديث فيها بعض ما يقع من الأئمة من ظلم وانحراف ومع ذلك لم يأمر بالخروج عليهم:
كقول النبي : «هلكت أمتي على يد غلمة من قريش» ولم يأمر بالخروج عليهم. كذلك في حديث حذيفة  قال: «قوم يهدون بغير هدي تعرف منهم وتنكر» فلما سأله عن المخرج قال: «الزم جماعة المسلمين وإمامهم» 
مع كل ما يفعلونه ومع وجود قوم يهدون بغير هديه ويستنون بغير سنته ومع وجود دعاة على أبواب جهنم من أجابهم إليها قذفوه فيها ومع ذلك كان المخرج: «الزم جماعة المسلمين وإمامهم».
وفي الرواية الأخرى قال له: «فإن كان ثم خليفة الله فالزمه ولو أخذ مالك وضرب ظهرك» أو كما قال ، فهذا ظلم بلا شك ومع ذلك لم يأمر بالخروج عليهم.
من هذه الأدلة أيضًا: 
قول النبي : «أدوا إليهم حقهم وسلوا الله حقكم» «أدوا إليهم حقهم» يعني: من السمع والطاعة، «وسلوا الله حقكم» واصبروا على ذلك.
يقول شيخ الإسلام : تعالى: «فأمر مع ذكره لظلمهم بالصبر وإعطاء حقوقهم وطلب المظلوم حقه من الله ولم يأذن للمظلوم المبغي عليه بقتال الباغي في مثل هذه الصور التي يكون القتال فيها فتنة».
أيضًا من هذه الأدلة التي ذكروها:
مراعاة مقاصد الشريعة إذا كانت مفسدة الأمر والنهي أعظم من مصلحته لم يكن هذا الأمر مما يأمر الله  به.
ومما يشهد لهذا إقرار النبي  لعبد الله بن أبي وأمثاله من أئمة النفاق والفجور لما لهم من أعوان فإزالة منكره بنوع من عقابه مستلزمة إزالة معروف أكثر منه وأعظم وذلك بغضب قومه وحميتهم وبنفور الناس إذا سمعوا أن رسول الله  يقتل أصحابه.
فينبغي للإنسان أن يراعي هذه القاعدة وينظر للعواقب فإذا قتل حاكم من الحكام الذين يحكمون بغير ما أنزل الله حدث كثير من العواقب مع أنهم يعلمون أن هذا الحكم لا يزول وغاية ما في الأمر استبدل شرير بشرير آخر لكن لا يحصل تغيير للمنكر بالفعل مع العواقب التي تحصل والبلايا التي تقع.
يقول: «باستقراء وقائع التاريخ أيضًا يعلم أن مفاسد الخروج على الحكام أيضًا أكثر من مصالحه». 
ما زال كلامنا في الحاكم الجائر أو الفاسق أو الظالم مع استمرار وصف الإسلام في حقه. 
يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : تعالى: «لعله لا يكاد يعرف طائفة خرجت على ذي سلطان إلا وكان في خروجها من الفساد ما هو أعظم من الفساد الذي أزالته».
فكأن هذه القاعدة صارت غالبة وأن غالب الخروج على ذي السلطان يترتب عليه فساد أعظم من الفساد الذي أزالته، فكأن الأمر شبيه جدًا بالسبع الضاري - الأسد المتوحش- الذي في فمه قطعة من اللحم وهناك من يريد أن ينتزعها من فمه ففي الغالب يترتب على ذلك كثير من الفتن حتى ولو أدى الأمر إلى أن يدكوا البلاد على أهلها كما حصل في حماة حيث قصفت البلد ودمرت تمامًا وأبيد عدد ضخم جدًا من المسلمين!! 
وهذا أمر غير مهم بالنسبة لهم فالمهم أن يبقى في الكرسي وهذا مع الفارق لأن هذا داخل في الحاكم الكافر لا الجائر الذي نتكلم عنه لأن النصيرية كما هو معروف أشد كفرًا من اليهود والنصارى.
يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : تعالى: «وأما إذا زاد شره» يعني النهي «وعظم وليس في مقابلته خير يفوته لم يشرع إلا أن يكون في مقابلته مصلحة زائدة فإن أدى ذلك إلى شر أعظم منه لم يشرع مثل أن يكون الآمر لا صبر له» 
أي الإنسان الذي يحاول أن يغير المنكر ليس عنده صبر «فيؤذى فيجزع جزعا شديدا يصير به مذنبا وينتقص به إيمانه ودينه» يعني: فلا يتعرض من البلاء لما لا يطيقه.
والخروج على أئمة الجور مفسد لأمن الأمة ففي كما يقول القرطبي استبدال الأمن بالخوف وإراقة الدماء وانطلاق أيدي السفهاء وشن الغارات على المسلمين والفساد في الأرض.
خامسًا: باستقراء وقائع التاريخ يتبين أنه لا يتحقق للخارجين مرادهم بل لا يرى من الخروج إلا الشر.
قال شيخ الإسلام: «وقل من خرج على إمام ذي سلطان إلا كان ما تولد على فعله من الشر أعظم مما تولد من الخير كالذين خرجوا على يزيد بالمدينة وكابن الأشعث الذي خرج على عبد الملك بالعراق وكابن المهلب الذي خرج ابنه بخراسان وكابي مسلم صاحب الدعوة الذي خرج عليهم بخراسان أيضًا.
وكالذين خرجوا على المنصور بالمدينة والبصرة وأمثال هؤلاء وغاية هؤلاء إما أن يغلبوا وإما أن يغلبوا ثم يزول ملكهم فلا يكون لهم عاقبة فإن عبد الله بن علي وأبا مسلم هما اللذان قتلا خلقا كثيرا وكلاهما قتله أبو جعفر المنصور وأما أهل الحرة وابن الأشعث وابن المهلب وغيرهم فهزموا وهزم أصحابهم فلا أقاموا دينا ولا أبقوا دنيا. 
والله تعالى لا يأمر بأمر لا يحصل به صلاح الدين ولا صلاح الدنيا وإن كان فاعل ذلك من أولياء الله المتقين ومن أهل الجنة فليسوا أفضل من علي وعائشة وطلحة والزبير وغيرهم ومع هذا لم يحمدوا ما فعلوه من القتال وهم أعظم قدرا عند الله وأحسن نية من غيرهم».
فحتى لو قام بذلك رجال صالحون أو أناس أهل دين وخير فلن يكون أعظم من الفريق الذي قاتل كعائشة وطلحة والزبير ومع ذلك لم يحمد منهم هذا القتال مع أنه من أفضل أولياء الله فالصحابة أفضل أولياء الله ومع ذلك ذم هذا القتال في حقهم.
ذكر الإمام الأشعري خمسة وعشرين خارجًا من أهل البيت لم يصل أي منهم إلى مطلوبه فإذا كان مآل الخروج دائمًا إلى فساد حتى وإن كان الخارج قد قصد الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر فهذا لا يجوز لأن الشارع لا يأمر إلا بما فيه مصلحة.
سادسًا: إن الحاكم الظالم ليس شرًا من كل الوجوه:
قال : «إن الله يؤيد هذا الدين بالرجل الفاجر» وقد قيل: «ستون سنة بإمام ظالم خير من ليلة واحدة بلا إمام».
وظلمه – ظلم الحاكم- يكون كالمصائب تكون كفارة للذنوب يثابون عليها كتسليط العدو.
نظرًا لوضوح دلالة الأدلة على تحريم الخروج على الحاكم المسلم الجائر وصل الأمر إلى حد أن قال الإمام ابن حزم : تعالى بأنها منسوخة ومعنى ذلك أن التعارض عنده بين الأمرين كان واضحًا جدًا بين الأدلة التي تبيح والأدلة التي تحرم وكان ابن حزم يرى الخروج على الحاكم الفاسق وإن كان قد ذكر شرطًا سنذكره.
على أنه لا يصح أن يصار إلى النسخ إلا عند تعذر الجمع فما صار إليه ابن حزم لا يصح لأنه لا يصار إلى النسخ إلا عند تعذر الجمع إذ في النسخ إلغاء أحد الدليلين وفي الجمع إعمال الدليلين معًا وإعمال الدليلين أولى من إلغاء أحدهما. 
فلا يستساغ هنا أن يقال بالنسخ كما قال ابن حزم لأن الجمع ممكن بأن أدلة التحريم خاصة وأدلة الأمر بالمعروف عامة. هذا فيما يتعلق بالفريق الذي يرى تحريم الخروج على الإمام الظالم أو الجائر أو الفاسق ما دام مسلمًا.
أما الفريق الآخر فهم القائلون بجواز الخروج على الحاكم المسلم الظالم بل يقول بعضهم بوجوب هذا الخروج حتى وإن كان فاسقًا جائرًا ظالمًا مع إسلامه هؤلاء الذين يجيزون الخروج بل يوجبونه أحيانًا هم طوائف من أهل السنة وجميع المعتزلة وجميع الخوارج والزيدية.
أما أدلتهم:
فاستدلوا أولًا بقوله تعالى ﴿وَإِنْ طَائِفَتَانِ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ اقْتَتَلُوا فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَهُمَا فَإِنْ بَغَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا عَلَى الْأُخْرَى فَقَاتِلُوا الَّتِي تَبْغِي حَتَّى تَفِيءَ إِلَى أَمْرِ اللهِ﴾ [الحجرات: 9] فقالوا: إن «الفئة الباغية» هي الإمام الظالم ومن معه.
أجاب الفريق الأول فقالوا: دلت النصوص - التي ذكرناها في أدلتهم- على تحريم الخروج على أئمة الظالمين فالخارج عليهم باغٍ ومعيار تحديد البغي هو النصوص لا غير، فإذا كانت النصوص قد ذكرت أن الخارج على الإمام باغٍ وأنه يجب الصبر عليه فلا ينبغي أن يحرف تعريف الباغي وأن يقلب بهذه الصورة.
قالوا: «ليس في الآية أن مجرد وجود البغي موجب للقتال بل النصوص آمرة بالصبر على الإمام الجائر وعدم مقاتلته فلم يأذن في دفع البغي مطلقًا بالقتال بل إذا كانت فيه فتنة نهي عن دفع البغي وأمر بالصبر».
الدليل الثاني:
قالوا الدليل قوله تعالى ﴿لَا يَنَالُ عَهْدِي الظَّالِمِينَ﴾ [البقرة: 124] والإمامة هي عهد الله فلا يجوز أن يناله ظالم بل يجب كفه عن ظلمه.
أجاب جمهور أهل السنة فقالوا: إن هذه الآية لا علاقة لها بالخروج وهي تدل على أنه لا يكون من ذرية إبراهيم إمام يقتدى به وهو ظالم فهذا غاية ما يستدل به من الآية.
ثالثًا: استدلوا بقوله تعالى ﴿وَتَعَاوَنُ  ا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلَا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ﴾ [المائدة: 2] 
قالوا: عدم الخروج إعانة للظالم على الإثم والعدوان والخروج عليه معاونة للخارجين على البر والتقوى.
فأجاب علماء أهل السنة على ذلك بقولهم: إن غاية ما تدل عليه الآية تحريم التعاون على إثم مع الإمام وغيره.
﴿وَتَعَاوَنُ  ا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلَا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ﴾ فغاية ما يؤخذ منها تحريم التعاون على الإثم سواء كان مع الرعية بعضهم البعض أو التعاون بين الرعية وبين الإمام.
بما أن النصوص دلت على تحريم الخروج وتأثيم فاعله إذن لا يكون معاونة الخارج عليه من التعاون على البر بل يكون تعاونًا على الإثم والعدوان لأن هذا مخالفة للنصوص الآمرة بالصبر على جور الأئمة بجانب قوله : «لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق» .
استدلوا أيضًا بالعمومات الواردة في الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر: 
كقوله تعالى ﴿وَلْتَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ أُمَّةٌ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى الْخَيْرِ وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ﴾ [آل عمران: 104]  وبقوله تعالى ﴿كَانُوا لَا يَتَنَاهَوْنَ عَنْ مُنْكَرٍ فَعَلُوهُ﴾ [المائدة: 79] وبقول النبي : «إن الناس إذا رأوا الظالم فلم يأخذوا على يديه أوشك الله أن يعمهم بعقاب».
وبقوله: «من رأى منكم منكرًا فليغيره بيده ...» إلى آخر الحديث.
وبقوله: «فمن جاهدهم بيده فهو مؤمن ...» إلى آخر الحديث.
وبقوله: «فإذا أمر بمعصية فلا سمع ولا طاعة» وبقوله: «إنما أخاف على أمتي الأئمة المضلين».
فنقول: كل هذه الأدلة التي ذكروها لا خلاف عليها وقوله: «إنما أخاف على أمتي الأئمة المضلون» خطأ الأئمة المضلون وانحرافهم لا يسوغ الخروج عليهم، فهذه الأدلة التي ذكروها كلها عمومات خصصت بالأحاديث التي سبق ذكرها في أدلة من يقول بتحريم الخروج والتي فيها الأمر بالصبر على جور هؤلاء الأئمة.
يقول الشوكاني : تعالى: «وقد استدل القائلون بوجوب الخروج على الظلمة ومنابذتهم السيف ومكافحتهم بالقتال بعمومات من الكتاب والسنة في وجوب الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ولا شك ولا ريب أن الأحاديث التي ذكرها المصنف في هذا الباب وذكرناها أخص من تلك العمومات مطلقا وهي متواترة المعنى كما يعرف ذلك من له أنسة بعلم السنة».
أما النصوص الدالة على عزل الظالم فليس واقعة على خصوص الدعوة، أي أنهم يأتون بالنصوص الدالة على عزل الإمام المسلم الظالم وهذه النصوص لا علاقة لها بموضوعنا لأننا نناقش قضية الخروج لا العزل فهذا باب مستقل فالذي عين هو الذي يملك أن يعزل وهم أهل الحل والعقد فإذا عينوا إمامًا فهم يملكون أن يعزلوه.
فعزل الظالم غير الخروج عليه فلم أمكن عزله بغير فتنة وإبداله بخير منه وجب ذلك أما إن استلزم إراقة الدماء فعند ذلك يحرم لما سبق من الأدلة.
أما استدلالهم بقوله: «فمن جاهدهم بيده فهو مؤمن ...» إلى آخره فهذا مشروط بأنه لا يستلزم فتنة كما أنه وارد على سبيل الخبر فيمن سبق من الأمم.
لأن أول الحديث: «ما من نبي بعثه الله إلا كان له حواريون وأصحاب يأخذون بسنته ويهتدون بهديه ...» إلى آخر الحديث، وليس في لفظه ذكر لهذه الأمة.
كذلك قوله : «فإذا أمر بمعصية فلا سمع ولا طاعة» والمعنى: إذا أمر الحاكم بمعصية فلا يسمع له ولا يطاع في المعصية، أما منازعته في الأمر فلا تجوز للأدلة التي ذكرناها فهذه نقرة وهذه نقرة.
والطاعة ليست قاصرة على الإمام العادل بل كذلك الجائر في غير معصية يقول : «ستكون بعدي أثرة وأمور تنكرونها ...» الحديث وفي آخره: «تؤدون الحق الذي عليكم وتسألون الله الذي لكم».
أيضًا فيما يتعلق بآخر أدلتهم وهو اتفاق العلماء على قتال الطائفة الممتنعة عن التزام شريعة من شرائع الإسلام المتواترة حتى يكون الدين كله لله وهذا لا خلاف عليه لكن من المخاطب أن يرفع راية القتال ويقاتل هؤلاء القوم؟ المخاطب هو الإمام كما فعل أبو بكر مع مانعي الزكاة وأطلق على قتاله لهم حروب الردة تغليبًا وغلا فليس كل الذين قتالهم أبو بكر مرتدين بل كان قسم كبير منهم بغاة منعوا الزكاة بتأويل لهم كما هو معلوم، كذلك من الذي قاتل التتار في عهد شيخ الإسلام؟
شيخ الإسلام وأمراء الجيوش وأمة متميزة بكيان مستقل قائم وظاهر ومعلن تحيز له المسلمون يجاهدون التتار. 
إذن فهذا الخطاب موجه إلى الإمام وليس إلى آحاد الناس، وإنما يورد العلماء هذه المسألة عند كلامهم على مهام الأئمة ومسئولياتهم، فقتال الطائفة الممتنعة عن شريعة من شرائع الإسلام الظاهرة المتواترة يأتي الكلام عليه في باب مسئوليات الخليفة فوظيفته حراسة الدين وسياسة الدنيا بالدين.
كذلك أيضًا تكلم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في كتابه «السياسة الشرعية في إصلاح الراعي والرعية» ولا توكل مثل هذه القضية إلى آحاد الناس.
منقول

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

هناك كتاب صدر حديثاً  حول الموضوع وهو بعنوان ( تقسيم المعموره ) للشيخ عبدالله بن يوسف الجديع  .

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله في كل من أضاف إلى الموضوع ، فلقد أفدتموني كثيرا ، جزاكم الله خيرا .
الإمام الدهلوي لم أستطع تحميل الكتاب ، هل أنت متأكد من أن الرابط يعمل ؟

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أخي هشيم بن نشير وفقك الله تعالى 
------------------------ 
بخصوص كتاب ( تقسيم المعمورة في الفقه الإسلامي )  قد كتبه صاحبه الجديع في عام 206 وطبع في عام 207 
والكتاب موجود عندي وقد قرأته فوجدته كتاب مختصر جداً ولم يتوسع في  المسألة .. وأرى والله أعلم أن كتاب ( اختلاف الدارين ) يحتوي على تفصيل أكثر وأشمل  .. ثم إن كتاب الجديع عليه ملاحظات إن شاء الله سوف أضعها لكم حتى نتناقش حولها فانتظروني بارك الله فيكم  .

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أختي أم معاذة : 
رابط الكتاب يعمل والحمد لله .. فلعل المشكلة عندك .. وإذا كان أحد الأخوة حمل الكتاب فليتكرم ويضعه على رابط مباشر وجزاكم الله خيراً .

----------


## يوسف الرومي

بارك الله فيكم ..

و رابط الكتاب الذي وضعه الإمام الدهلوي يعمل ولله الحمد ..

وهذا رابط على الأرشيف لمن تعذر عليه التحميل من الرابط الأول   
http://www.archive.org/download/diyar/diyar.pdf

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
للأسف حاولت تحميل الكتاب ولم أفلح ، طيب يا إمام الدهلوي ، هل ممكن أن تتفضل وتنقل ترجيحه إلى هذه الصفحة ؟
بارك الله في الجميع.

----------


## فجر الاسلام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
العبرة في الدار من كونها دار إسلام، أو دار كفر ليس بالبلد ولا بالسكان، وإنما بالأحكام وبالأمان. فإن كانت أحكامها أحكام الإسلام، وأمانها بأمان المسلمين فهي دار إسلام، وإن كانت أحكامها أحكام كفر، وأمانها بغير أمان المسلمين فهي دار كفر أو دار حرب.
 وذلك أخذاً من حديث سليمان بن بُرَيْدة حيث ورد فيه «... ادعُهم إلى الإسلام، فإن أجابوك فاقبل منهم، وكُفَّ عنهم، ثم ادعُهم إلى التحوّل من دارهم إلى دار المهاجرين، وأخبرهم أنهم إن فعلوا ذلك فلهم ما للمهاجرين، وعليهم ما على المهاجرين»، فإن مفهوم الحديث أنهم إن لم يتحولوا لا يكون لهم ما للمهاجرين، أي لمن هم في دار الإسلام.
فإن هذا الحديث قد بيّن اختلاف الأحكام بين من يتحوّل إلى دار المهاجرين، وبين من لا يتحوّل إلى دار المهاجرين. ودار المهاجرين كانت هي دار الإسلام أيام الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، وما عداها كان دار كفر.
ومن هنا استُنبط اصطلاح دار الإسلام، ودار الكفر أو دار الحرب، فتكون إضافة الدار للإسلام، أو للكفر، أو للحرب هي إضافة للحكم والسلطان.ولأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كان يأمر بغزو كل بلد لا يخضع لسلطان المسلمين، وكان يقاتلهم قتال الحرب، سواء أكان أهلها مسلمين، أم كانوا غير مسلمين. بدليل نهيه عن قتل أهلها إذا كانوا مسلمين، عن أنس قال: «كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم إذا غزا قوماً لم يَغْزُ حتى يصبح، فإذا سمع أذاناً أمسك، وإذا لم يسمع أذاناً أغار بعد أن يصبح». وعن عصام المزني قال: كان النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم إذا بعث سرية يقول: «إذا رأيتم مسجداً، أو سمعتم منادياً فلا تقتلوا أحداً» والأذان والمسجد من شعائر الإسلام، مما يدل على أن كون البلاد يسكنها مسلمون لا يمنع من غزوها وقتالها قتال حرب. وهذا يعني أنها اعتُبرت دار حرب، أي دار كفر، لأنها وإن ظهرت فيها شعائر الإسلام، غير أنها لا تأمن بسلطان الرسول، أي بسلطان الإسلام وأمانه، فاعتبرت دار حرب، وغُزيت كأي دار حرب.

----------


## أبو عـمـر

لتبسيط المسألة ولكي لا نتشعب ونقع في شبهات حول أحكام الديار 
لدينا مثال واضح وبين وهو مكة والمدينة فكان الاولى دار كفر والثانية دار اسلام 
فمن عرف واقعهما وأحكام ساكنيها عرف أحكام دار الكفر ودار الاسلام 
وبعدها طرأ وضع ثالث وهو بلدة ماردين وهي دار كفر ولكم طواغيتها الذين حكموها لم يفرضوا كفرهم على ساكنيها فبقي ساكنيها مسلمون لا يتحاكمون لمن حكمهم وأظهر الكفر ..
لو نظرنا إلى الأرض قاطبة اليوم ما هي الاحكام التي تعلوها ؟ وهل ساكنيها يبرؤون منها ولا يتحاكمون اليها أم أنهم يشاركون في تنصيب حاكميها والتحاكم إلى قانونهم الوضعي؟؟

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمد لله أني استطعت تحميل الكتاب ، وسوف أقوم بقراءته - إن شاء الله - ، بارك الله فيك يا إمام الدهلوي .

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




> لو نظرنا إلى الأرض قاطبة اليوم ما هي الاحكام التي تعلوها ؟


هذا مالا يمكنني إجابتك عنه ، لأني لم أطلع على الأحكام التي تعلو الأرض قاطبة ، فمعرفتي لا تتجاوز ثلاثة أو أربعة بلدان منها السعودية ، والتي لم يظهر لي أنها تحكم بالقوانين الوضعية .




> وهل ساكنيها يبرؤون منها ولا يتحاكمون اليها أم أنهم يشاركون في تنصيب حاكميها والتحاكم إلى قانونهم الوضعي؟؟


هناك من هو راض عن تلك الأحكام ويتحاكم إليها ويشارك في تنصيب حاكميها  ، وهناك من هو عكس ذلك ، وهم أكثر من الفئة الأولى - على حسب علمي -.
بالنبسة لماردين من من أهل العلم حكم عليها بالكفر ؟

بارك الله في الجميع.

----------


## أبو عـمـر

> هذا مالا يمكنني إجابتك عنه ، لأني لم أطلع على الأحكام التي تعلو الأرض قاطبة ، فمعرفتي لا تتجاوز ثلاثة أو أربعة بلدان منها السعودية ، والتي لم يظهر لي أنها تحكم بالقوانين الوضعية .
> .


حسنا يكفي من تعلمي حالهم _ الثلاث أو الأربع بلدان _ والتي منها السعودية 
هل تحكم بموجب الشريعة الاسلامية أم أنها تحكم بموجب دستور وضعه مجلس النواب وهو عبارة عن كتاب ضخم سُطرت به الأحكام على هيئة مواد بعض هذه المواد وافق أحكام الشريعة (ولكن مصدره الدستور الذي وضعه مجلس النواب) ... وفي هذا الدستور عدة مصادر من ضمنها أو أولها الشريعة الاسلامية وعدة مصادر آخرى 
وهذا ما هو إلا حكم وضعي وافق الاحكام الاسلامية في الحكم مع اختلافهم في المصدر

لو أن هناك بقعة في الارض تعلوها الاحكام الاسلامية (دار اسلام)  لوجب الهجرة إليها وحرم البقاء في الديار التي تُحكم بموجب الدستور




> هناك من هو راض عن تلك الأحكام ويتحاكم إليها ويشارك في تنصيب حاكميها  ، وهناك من هو عكس ذلك ، وهم أكثر من الفئة الأولى - على حسب علمي -.
> .


أنت رجحتي الفئة الثانية _ الذين يرفضون ولم يشاركوا في تنصيب الحكومات ومجالسها التشريعية والنيابية _ مع أننا لو لاحظنا الانتخابات التي يتم تنصيب الحكومات لوجنا أن الأكثرية يشاركون في تفضيل المرشحين لحكمهم بموجب القانون




> بالنبسة لماردين من من أهل العلم حكم عليها بالكفر ؟
> بارك الله في الجميع.


إقرأي كلام ابن تيمية عن بلدة ماردين 
سميت دار مركبة حكامها كافرون لإظهارهم الكفر في تبديل بعض احكام الله والعوام مسلمين مالم يلتزموا بأحكامهم

----------


## ابو نذر الرحمان

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي أبو عـمـر 
 قولك :مع أننا لو لاحظنا الانتخابات التي يتم تنصيب الحكومات لوجنا أن الأكثرية يشاركون في تفضيل المرشحين لحكمهم بموجب القانون
اقول : الاكثرية لا نسلم بانهم يفضلون المرشحين لحكمهم بموجب القانون لكن منهم من يفضل بقاعدة اخف الضررين مع اعتقاده تفضيل احكام الشريعة و منهم الجاهل باحكام الشرع و ما اكثر ذلك و منهم الملبس عليه من طرف رؤوس الارجاء*

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



> السعودية هل تحكم بموجب الشريعة الاسلامية أم أنها تحكم بموجب دستور وضعه مجلس النواب وهو عبارة عن كتاب ضخم سُطرت به الأحكام على هيئة مواد بعض هذه المواد وافق أحكام الشريعة (ولكن مصدره الدستور الذي وضعه مجلس النواب) ... وفي هذا الدستور عدة مصادر من ضمنها أو أولها الشريعة الاسلامية وعدة مصادر آخرى 
> وهذا ما هو إلا حكم وضعي وافق الاحكام الاسلامية في الحكم مع اختلافهم في المصدر


أرجو المعذرة ، ولكني لم أفهم أين الإشكال ، إذا كان ما دون في الدستور موافق للشرع ، فما الذي يجعله ضمن القوانين الوضعية ؟ 




> لو أن هناك بقعة في الارض تعلوها الاحكام الاسلامية (دار اسلام)  لوجب الهجرة إليها وحرم البقاء في الديار التي تُحكم بموجب الدستور


نعم، مع القدرة ،وإذا لم يتمكن من إظهار دينه في البلد الذي يعيش فيه .




> أنت رجحتي الفئة الثانية _ الذين يرفضون ولم يشاركوا في تنصيب الحكومات ومجالسها التشريعية والنيابية _ مع أننا لو لاحظنا الانتخابات التي يتم تنصيب الحكومات لوجنا أن الأكثرية يشاركون في تفضيل المرشحين لحكمهم بموجب القانون


أنا رجحت بحسب معرفتي .




> إقرأي كلام ابن تيمية عن بلدة ماردين 
> سميت دار مركبة حكامها كافرون لإظهارهم الكفر في تبديل بعض احكام الله والعوام مسلمين مالم يلتزموا بأحكامهم


قرأته ولهذا سألتك من مِن أهل العلم حكم عليها بالكفر ، وها أنت الآن تذكر بأن ابن تيمية قال بأنها دار مركبة ، بمعنى أنه لم يحكم عليها بالكفر .

بارك الله في الجميع .

----------


## أم معاذة

> ولأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كان يأمر بغزو كل بلد لا يخضع لسلطان المسلمين، وكان يقاتلهم قتال الحرب، سواء أكان أهلها مسلمين، أم كانوا غير مسلمين. بدليل نهيه عن قتل أهلها إذا كانوا مسلمين، عن أنس قال: «كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم إذا غزا قوماً لم يَغْزُ حتى يصبح، فإذا سمع أذاناً أمسك، وإذا لم يسمع أذاناً أغار بعد أن يصبح». وعن عصام المزني قال: كان النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم إذا بعث سرية يقول: «إذا رأيتم مسجداً، أو سمعتم منادياً فلا تقتلوا أحداً» والأذان والمسجد من شعائر الإسلام، مما يدل على أن كون البلاد يسكنها مسلمون لا يمنع من غزوها وقتالها قتال حرب. وهذا يعني أنها اعتُبرت دار حرب، أي دار كفر، لأنها وإن ظهرت فيها شعائر الإسلام، غير أنها لا تأمن بسلطان الرسول، أي بسلطان الإسلام وأمانه، فاعتبرت دار حرب، وغُزيت كأي دار حرب.


الأخت أو الأخ فجر الإسلام ، ألا ترى معي أن الدليلين لا يتوافقان مع الإستنتاج ؟
ففي الحديث الأول كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، يمسك عن غزو البلد التي يسمع فيها الآذان .
وفي الحديث الثاني كان عليه الصلاة والسلام إذا رأى مسجدا أو سمع مناديا لا يقتل أحدا ،أو هكذا كانت أوامره صلى الله عليه وسلم . فكيف استنبطت من هذين الحديثين أن كون البلاد يسكنها المسلمون لا يمنع من غزوها وقتالها؟

بارك الله في الجميع.

----------


## عبدالله العربي

كما ذكر الأخ هشام بشير ، هناك كتاب للشيخ عبدالله الجديع ، وقد قرأته وهو مفيد وجامع للأحكام التي تتعلق بهذا الموضوع .

----------

